# Drawsborough



## Arylett Charnoa

Welcome to the return of....








So now, here, take a look at my horrid drawings! 

A1: Pidgeot using Sky Attack

A2: Turtwig using Leaf Storm

A3: Buizel using Aqua Jet

A4: Espeon using Psybeam

A5: Umbreon using Moonlight

A6: Flareon using Quick Attack

A7: Vaporeon using Aurora Beam

A8: Jolteon using Pin Missile

A9: Glaceon using Water Pulse

A10: Leafeon using Leaf Blade

A11: Eevee using Shadow Ball

A12: Dragonair using Dragonbreath

The great big Eeveelutions picture

Q1: Luvdisc using Attract on a Shiny Luvdisc

Personality Chart Onix

Arylett the Poochyena (called Aryena for short), my Pokésona.

A quickly done (and very bad) sketch of Atnura the Mightyena, a character I use in RPs.

Look, a human! Who is this person? Why, it's me if I were in an RP! Me and my seemingly random titles, hmm?

Trinity Flame. Some crappily drawn character from a crappily written story of mine. 

Note: "Creations" is a name I give to a series of very random (I drew most of these without thought, I just let the mechinical pencil guide me.) monsters. There are 55 of them (or there were originally 55, I'm currently adding new ones) and I drew them last year at school when I was bored in a notebook. In other words, they're old.

Creation 4. Ragoné, a dragon/bird thing.

Creation 10. Anheria, angel-dog thing.

Creation 11. Devipent, demon serpent/dragon thing.

Creation 12. Gliseth, some random fish thing.

Creation 17. Shellpent, a snake with a shell.

Creation 20. Leaf Dancer. A leafy fishy/insecty thingie.

Creation 30. Drafle, I don't even know what this is supposed to be. Dinosaur bird?

Creation 33. Zarion Male, a lion with three tails.

Creation 35. Sineer, my attempt at something insect-like.

Creation 36. Ember Vale (pronounced Ember Veil), it's a creature made of fire covered in armor.

Creation 37. Vyaur, a leafy dinosaur thing.

Creation 40. Valésaur (pronounced, unlike Ember Vale, Va-lay-saur), weird aquatic dinosaur thing. 

Creation 41. Forcotl, a bird thing.

Creation 48. Kafavia, a canine bird combination.

Creation 48. Erflaze, a dog thing with a horn.

In Colour and Revised:

C5 Ragoné Revised.

C10 Anheria Revised.

C11 Devipent Revised.

C12 Gliseth Revised.

C17 Shellpent Revised.

C30 Drafle Revised.

C48 Kafavia Revised.

C49 Erfie (Erflaze) Revised.

C33 Zarion Male Revised.

C33 Zarion Female.

C35 Sineer Revised.

C57 Curly Tailed Bird Male, a newly added Creation. At first, it wasn't a Creation, but I decided to make it into one in the end.

C57 Curly Tailed Bird Female.

[Digimon] BlackGabumon.

[Tales of Symphonia] Corrine in some random forrest.

[Tales of Symphonia] Raine riding Noishe

A weird still life.

A sketch of a foot in three different poses.

A sketch of cans.

A sketch of my shoes.

Toppers' Four. They're the four main characters of a book called A Long Way Down. Basically, it's about these four people who try to commit suicide by jumping off a roof and all meet each other there. Happy, hmm?

Another one from some obscure book, this one called The Perks of Being a Wallflower. It's the main character, Charlie kissing his Sam, one of his friends. 
___________________

*Regarding requests:* Yes, I am taking them. You can ask me to draw anything as long as it isn't particularly complicated. I also do banners and avatars too~ Just give credit and it should be all right.


----------



## Mhaladie

Woo, your art thread is back~

Some of this stuff I haven't seen before, either because I missed it or it's new, I... can't remember. D: But I think my favorites are the BlackGabumon (people don't seem to draw Digimon very often, which is sad because there are so many cool-looking ones~) and the, um, Trinity Flame one? Especially the fire-y background in it.


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, I've missed your thread. I just had much fun looking at some of my old favourites... and I love your shiny new banner~

(You forgot this one, though :D)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, but Dannichu dear, I didn't forget it! In fact, I'm going to redraw it, ahaha, I'm sure you'll be happy to hear that! And thank you, you're so sweet~

Well, Mhals, you're in luck! Because I'm going to draw BlackGabumon's digivolutions (Already got BlackGarurumon drawn, just needs colour) and a few other Digimon. (You must've missed them, because everything posted is old except for the banner and that Atnura sketch) Thaaank you. :D


----------



## Mhaladie

:D :D :D
Oh it makes me want to draw some Digimon, I remember I loved those shows when I was little~ I should try to find them on Youtube or something for old time's sake, but I'm getting off topic, uh... Yay more Digimon! I always loved the designs for Gabumon and its Digivolutions, too, I imagine BlackGabumon's are similar?

Ehehe I'm excited. And I think I need to go draw Renamon's... uh, second evolution now. She was always my favorite. 8D


----------



## Flazeah

Oh heck yes, you've brought Drawsborough back! :D

 I like the banner. It's pretty. Is the Poochyena your Pokésona or something? It looks cool. :3 The personality chart Onix is a neat idea, and I like how you've drawn the Onix. The shading on it is very good.

 I adore the Luvdisc drawing. The colours you've used for both of the Luvdisc are lovely, and the way you've drawn them is just awesome.

 Wow, the Umbreon is _beautiful_. I hope you're proud of that picture. :3 You should be. The Jolteon's really good, too.

 Your Creations (you capitalise it, right?) are so cool. Their names are wonderful, and the Creations themselves are really pretty. Katavia looks neat, Shellpent's pose is cool and I like the colours you've used for, well, all of them.

 Your sketched avatars are pretty, and you seem to be good at drawing you.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Flazeah~ :D

Yep, the Poochyena is my pokesona. Hee hee, thank you. And I actually did the Onix for an assignment at school, it was one of those "getting to know each other" things in class. (I admit, I'm a bit proud of Umbreon)

And I do capitalize Creations. (It's like how you capitalize Pokemon.) I'm glad you like them. (Eek, I'm sorry, it's hard to see the "f" in Kafavia, my scanner cropped part of it off. It's spelled Kafavia. Its name comes from cafe spelled with a "k" because it's sort of coffee-coloured plus "avia" as in "avian", for its wings and talons.) And I'm also glad you like the names! Most of them aren't as well thought out as Kafavia. XD

I'm good at drawing myself, you say? Thank you, that's good to know. :D

Mhals, BlackGabumon and its digivolutions are basically exactly the same as normal Gabumon except for being a different colour. You're going to draw Renamon's second digivolution? Oh my gosh, that'd be so awesome! ^^ Ah, makes me want to draw Renamon now.


----------



## Mhaladie

If you're bored/can't think of anything else to draw, you should definitely draw Renamon because she is so cool. 8D


----------



## Flazeah

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> And I do capitalize Creations. (It's like how you capitalize Pokemon.) I'm glad you like them. (Eek, I'm sorry, it's hard to see the "f" in Kafavia, my scanner cropped part of it off. It's spelled Kafavia. Its name comes from cafe spelled with a "k" because it's sort of coffee-coloured plus "avia" as in "avian", for its wings and talons.) And I'm also glad you like the names! Most of them aren't as well thought out as Kafavia. XD


 Oh, damn, I suck at telling the difference between tees and effs. (I'm putting that because I'm not sure whether you're meant to put an apostrophe in between the t or the f and the s. :D;) Or maybe it was because it was 11:55 PM or something, but I dunno. ^^; Kafavia. Hehe. Got it. Ooh, I like how you made up that name. It really suits it.


----------



## Kinova

It's baaaack~ And I've been discovered in my lurking, so I guess I'll stop being lazy and say something. :3

This is a random picture to begin on, but I love that "Arkra de Atnura" thing; it's just pretty and swirly and the colouring's great and ahhh~ I just love to look at it in it's swirlyness. Must've taken you ages to colour the background in, too (or it looks like you did - it could be on black paper, I guess, but it doesn't look like it *peers*). I like the way you draw attacks on the pokemon pictures, too - it's a more original approach and they're pretty cool. I like the Aurora Beam, Quick Attack and Swords Dance the best.

Now to my favorites~ The Creations. They're very, well, creative. xD They all have really interesting designs and the colours you've used on the the revised ones are great - they're never coloured how I expect them to be, which is cool. Personal favourites are Gliseth (looks like he's about to electrocute something, if you ask me), Ember Vale (intricate is awesome) and Drafle (...because the shelled snake idea is cool). Devipent is really well coloured in but it gives me the creeps. >>;

Yay, drawing more Digimon :D I don't suppose there's a BlackWereGarurumon...? *hopeful expression* Okay, you don't have to, but it's a suggestion.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It's okay, Flazeah, it's an easy mistake, like I said, the scanner sort of cropped off the top of the "f" and made it look like a "t". Thank you. ^^

Aaah, Kinova, Arkra de Atnura was THE MOST AGONIZING thing I've ever had to colour. I did indeed colour the whole thing and during that time, the coloured pencil was shrinking smaller and smaller and then it was really tiny and hard to hold, but I still kept colouring. And as proof that I didn't do it on black paper, here's Arkra de Atnura, the background uncoloured and white: 

Arkra de Atnura. 

I scanned it before I coloured in the black, so I could have one in both colours.

Creative, ahaha. XD What I was thinking when I coloured Gliseth was that it had energy running through its veins, instead of blood. Yeah, it's a energy fish. Ember Vale is intricate because that one day I drew it, I was extremely bored, but I didn't want to turn the page of my notebook and start on a new Creation, so I just kept adding details and details to it. Hee hee, thank you~ 

Yes, there is a BlackWereGarurumon! I think it's called ShadowWereGarurumon, actually, I'm not sure. Ah, but I was already working on BlackGabumon's digivolution line, so I'll probably have BlackGarurumon and ShadowWereGarurumon up later on, you'll be happy to hear. And then Renamon, because Mhals gave me a sudden urge to draw her. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hey guys, I'm sure you'll be happy to know that I've got some new art to show you. :D

First, I FINALLY did another Pokemon attack picture. I quite like it actually:

A12: Dragonair using Dragonbreath

And... hee hee, Mhals, I did another Digimon! BlackGarurumon, next up is ShadowWereGarurumon. It's a little meh, in my opinion. For some reason, I found BlackGarurumon hell to draw. I drew it like three times before I was half-way satisfied:

BlackGarurumon.

There you go, guys! As I used to say, enjoy! :D (And I REALLY should go to bed now, it is 5 AM in the morning. )


----------



## Dannichu

D'aww, that Dragonair is so cute. I've always loved Dragonair. I especially like her ear-wing-things (or whatever they're supposed to be) and the glowy beady-thingies on the neck and tail. 

And I _love_ the shading on Black Garurumon (I don't know many Digimon, but Garurumon was one of my favourites) and the twirly tail~


----------



## Spoon

I can't be bothered to comment on all of your previous artwork at this time, so I hope you don't mind if I just comment on the recent pictures for this post anyways. Ehh, sorry, I've been extremely lazy about commenting. ;;

 The vividness of the amazing colours you've given Dragonair are simply wonderous. I adore the light radiating from Dragonair's orbs and Dragonbreath, though light from these have a few slight errors of commoness when shading: the orbs, as well as the wonderous Dragonbreathe, are radiating colour light, which give a blue and green, respectively, hue to whatever to touches, which in this case would be Dragonair ( Huzzah, this reminds me of the awesome flashlight in Yotsuba&!). In addition, the light will also brighten the area around it. I really like how you've done the orbs' glow, though; it gives Dragonair a regal aura. The head of Dragonair is sort of flat at the point where the muzzle and head meet, though it does give Dragonair a more serpentine look. Oh, the feather-ears are marvelous, and slightly intimidating. The eyes are lovely as well.

 Huzzah, it an awesome recolouration of Garurumon. I've always been fond of him, and this just increased my adoration of him~ The frontal limbs looks  awkward, maybe try looking at your pet canine (if you have one), or refence photos to get a general idea of the atanomy. I adore the searching expression Garurumon has; it really gives emotion to this piece. Oh, the tail is drawn wonderously :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thank you, Danni~ Hee hee, twirly tail.

Wow, what a detailed comment. <3 

Lemme see if I got this right, you're saying Dragonair's whole body should be glowing, yes? Because of the light given off by the Dragonbreath/orbs? And that the surrounding area should be brighter? Hmm, yes, I never thought of that! I'll certainly remember that in the future. I do prefer to draw Dragonair more snake-like though, so that's why I made the head flat. (On a side note, I made the orbs glow because I thought that perhaps whenever Dragonair prepared an attack, it would gather energy in its orbs.)

I am glad that you found Dragonair to have a regal aura, though, I was going for something like that.

I always do have trouble with dog paws/limbs and I especially had trouble with Garurumon's. (Like I said, for some reason, I found it very difficult to draw.) That's something I'll have to work on, yes. By looking at my dog's legs.

Thaaank you, Spoony. :D


----------



## Spoon

Oh, not the entirity of Dragonair's body, but moreso if you'd shine a flashlight where the light of orbs and Dragonbreath reach. It'd actually be best to compare the light properties to fire. 

 Not a problem, and shading is a difficult thing to grasp, especially when you have more than one light source.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

REQUEST

Please draw Zangi the Zangoose. She's a normal Zangoose, except for a green left ear and a green mark on the "M" on her belly.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, a request. Okay, I'm on it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Finished it! I do hope you like it:

Zangi the Zangoose.

And um, so yeah guys, remember when I said that I drew BlackGarurumon like three times before I was half-way satisfied? Well, here's one of the failed attempts:

Garurumon Failed Attempt.

Actually, now that I look at it again, maybe it isn't so bad... Hmm, I might salvage it into normal Garurumon, actually.


----------



## Dannichu

D'aww, the Zangoose is adorable~ I love her unimpressed espression, and the angle/pose you drew her in, it's great. 

I don't see what's so bad about the Garurumon picture... my only suggestsion would be to make the fornt paws look more like they're bearing weight by having them flatter against the ground, but the details, especially on the face, look really nice :3


----------



## Mhaladie

I love how you color things, it look almost like you're using marker, or something. The coloring on BlackGarurumon is especially lovely. Zangi is pretty cute, as well. :3

The unfinished Garurumon is pretty good, too, though I agree that the paws should maybe be more... as if you were seeing them from the side, or flatter against the ground. It also looks a tad.. short, maybe (in length, I mean, not height) and a bit... well, I guess just short. But you should make it a regular Garurumon~ :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Front paws are always my issue! But ah, I will fix them. And I'll do it by looking at my dog's paws. ;;Grabs dog by the paw;; Hey, let me take your paws! ;;Is bitten;; Ouch. XD

Yes, I have decided that I'll make it into normal Garurumon then. And I'll make it longer too! (As long as I can without running out of room on the paper, that is.)

Thank you guys~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I haven't finished fixing Garurumon yet, but I did do something else! A mini-update. Remember those sketchy avatars I said I'd colour? Well, I didn't colour ALL of them, but I did colour one:
(Note: I coloured it digitally and not with pencils, yeah.)






Now here it is resized for forum use and with a spiffy background added:










Hmm, I probably won't use it, I'm too in love with Rinoa. :D But um, if anyone somehow wants to (I don't see why though, it isn't even that good.), just give credit. I'll be colouring more of these later on the road.

Oh and here's something else I found whilst digging through my old collection:

A Beautifly~

I'll probably colour it after I finish Garurumon.


----------



## Mhaladie

Your digitally colored Dragonair is pretty, especially with the background~
One little problem I have with it, though, is that the lines are a bit messy. You probably saw, but it's especially noticable near the bottom of its neck and on its orb, the colors don't quite... mesh, there's a bit of white and it's kind of... I dunno, just messy-looking. Really it's not _super_ noticable, but it throws me off a bit.

The Beautifly is also nice~
(although, maybe the windy bit behind it shouldn't follow the outline of it so much, like where it's curving around the wing? Bit awkward-looking. The windy part would look good colored though~)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I did indeed notice the outline problems, I got a little lazy. Eep. I'll remember that for the next one though, I'll try to make the outline better.

Hmm, I'll fix that windy bit around the wing as well. I drew it a while ago, so it needs a bit of fixing.

Thank you though, I'm glad you like the Dragonair and Beautifly~


----------



## spaekle

Aaah, your Creation monsters are pretty cool. :] I like Shellpent and Drafle; Drafle reminds me of a Chocobo and that's cool. 

I like your CG'ed Dragonair too; do you have a tablet or are you doing that with a mouse? I think the lines by themselves are steady enough, but you picked kind of a meshy color for the blue part (it shows mostly around the ball, like Mhals said) and there's some white residuey stuff, probably left over from when you made the picture transparent? Laziness gets the better of me sometimes, too, so I get it. :D; The eye is good.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mouse. The white stuff is um, left overs from trying to erase the colour of the actual paper I scanned. If that makes sense. I was erasing around the outline and some stuff got left over, but it was so mininal and my hand was sort of hurting a bit, so I was like: "Oh, what the hell? It's not so noticable." And I got lazy and left it like that. 

You know what's weird? I was thinking of a chocobo when I was drawing Drafle! I suppose it shows. Eee, thank you. :D

EDIT: Hey, I stopped being lazy and fixed Dragonair's outline! Look:





















It looks better now, don't you think? (I also made the first picture transparent this time.)


----------



## Dannichu

The newer Dragonair avvies looke much nicer; you're really good at digital colouring o.o 
And the background is perfect; it kinda looks like a TCG illustration.

And I think the Beautifly is really pretty; it'lll look awesome when coloured because they're so bright and you always colour things all bright and prettily and it's all chubby and cute anyways X3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Wow! You really think it looks TCG-ish? And that I'm good at digital colouring? Thank you! :D I um, haven't had a scanner for that long, so I had to show off my art skills some other way. (As in, digitally. I have lots of digital experience. 6 years worth, yeah. It took a _very_ long time for me to get a scanner. )

I colour things bright and prettily, you say? Beautifly's cute and chubby. XD Ahaha. Dannichu, you are awesome. Thank you again! ^^


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Yeah, I've been laaazy~ Sorry guys. But good news, I finally got Garurumon finished! Look at all the fixes I gave this one! And to think, it used to be a failed attempt. I really think it's better than BlackGarurumon:

Garurumon.

Also, here's a random old piece of artwork I dug up. It's REALLY old, so excuse the terrible mistakes with the legs and whatnot. (I had it posted on the first page of my last art thread)

Atnurain Dragon.

Ah yes, I almost forgot. I'm going to visit my sister, so uh, I won't be here for a few days. But I'll be back soon, this Tuesday. I just wanted to post some new art before I left. So yeah. Anyway, enjoy the pictures! ^^


----------



## Mhaladie

The coloring on Garurumon is lovely, as always, and it's generally really good. And, Dragonair looks much much better with the little outline fixes, and... that is all, I think. I'm failing at commenting, but you should draw more Digimon. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

That I will, Mhals, that I will. Drawing Digimon is fun~ And I plan on doing ShadowWereGarurumon, that'll be a task. I'm not good with humanoids, so we'll see how that turns out.

But thank you, thank you~


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I have a *request.*

Please draw a Sneasel with her left ear and tails purple. That's one of my pokesonas (I have a sona for all my usernames). Make her look cute.

Thanks.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Request accepted~ I'll get right on it.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

And thanks for the Zangi, by the way ^^ But her _left_ ear is green, not the _right_ one... and she has a green _mark_ on the M. But it's okay, since it's not nice to complain about finished pictures, and I like the picture. I'll just add a reference drawing the next time.

EDIT: Woo 1000 posts! YEAH!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, I'm so sorry. Eeep, I misinterpreted. But I think I can fix it. 

Was this a little more like you envisioned?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh and another update! Humm, humm.

Here's WUE's request done, I hope you like it:

WUE's Pokesona~

And here's Atnura, a character I play in two RPs. (the RSP and Freedom Fighters) I've been sort of obsessed with RPs lately, yeah:

Atnura.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Thanks! She's so cute! And thanks for fixing Zangi too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You're welcome. :D

So I've got some old, old, old stuff to post, since trying to make the deadline for my summer homework has been distracting me and I haven't had time. (But I made it! I made it~ I just finished most of the work.)

First up, here's some ugly Fakemon sketches. The starters for this region I'm working on. (Called Aour.)

Quasil. Grass type. Turns into a Grass/Flying type when it evolves.

Rokady. Fire/Ghost type.

Dripent. Water-type. Turns into a Water/Poison type when it evolves.

And finally, Dannichu, I'm reposting your birthday pic~ ;;Puts it up on first post;; I decided against remaking it, I think it's awesome the way it is. :D

Dannichu's Birthday present.

I promise I'll have some better quality, newer work next time around~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And Arylett kept to her promise...

Yes, finally, some new art!

First up, as you know from looking at my banner, one of the things in it's supposed to be a Flying-type Cubone. Unfortunately, it sucks. (I actually got the idea for it from my quiz results. I got Cubone for the What Pokemon Are You? quiz and Flying-type for the type quiz) However, I redrew Flying-type Cubone (One thing to note: It's holding the bone of a wing):

The Flying-Type Cubone.

Speaking of type changes, I decided that I needed to do more of those... Look, Fire-type Linoone:
Fire-Type Linoone.

Finally, I've been hanging around the Sprite and Pixel Art forums a lot lately and was suddenly inspired me to draw Arcanine's D/P sprite (Yes, I know, there are many things that aren't the same as the sprite. Mainly, the right leg.):

The Arcanine D/P sprite drawn.


----------



## Kinova

Ahhh I haven't commented here in ages D:

I love the little Dragonair icons, they're pretty. And the colouring is pretty neat, too, especially if you were using a mouse (whenever I try and colour with a mouse I end up with wobbly outlines everywhere because the mouse keeps falling off the edge of the mousemat or something stupid ;>>). And the Garurumon is cool~ You can see the shading on it better than on the BlackGarurumon.

The colours you used on WUE's Pokesona came out really well, and I love all the curly fur all over Atnura, it looks groovy. x3 The Flying-type Cubone and Fire-type Linoone are favorites on this page - the beak-like skull and alternate bone that the Cubone's holding are both good detail, and the colouring on the Linoone's fire is awesome~ Almost like lava. You've done a pretty good job with the Arcanine sprite copy, too, it's nearly exact but looks much better being properly coloured (the sprite colours, close up, are really weird shades).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Curly fur IS groovy. :3 And wow, it really looks like lava? (Although colouring those avatars with the mouse hurt my hand slightly. D:) And I'm glad to know the Arcanine sprite is near exact! I really tried with that one. Thaaank you~

So Cirrus and I were talking... and well, somehow we started to talk about Arylettjumpers. Which is me if I were a jumper/sweater. XD I'd be the best damn floofy curly jumper out there. Made only for corgis:

Corgi in an Arylettjumper.
(I'm such a nutcase for drawing this. XD)

And Cirrus also inspired this next one:

Queen Arylett.

Just... don't ask.


----------



## Dannichu

I absolutely love the fire-type Linoone. Linoone's one of my absolute favourite Pokemon, and the Fire-version is so awesome; I _adore _those ears <3

The Arcanine is very pretty; the shading is good and the pose is exactly like the DP sprite, so well done. I wish I could copy things that well.

I really love the newest pic with the corgi; the feet and paws look excellent, and the head angle is really difficult to draw well, especially with animals with long-ish snouts, but s/he looks great. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You really liked the ears? Ahahaha, Linoone's one of my favourites too, and I just thought it would be perfect to make into a Fire-type.

I tried to imitate the drawing very closely to the sprite, so the shading is the same as the sprite as well. But yay, I'm a good copier!

Whoo~ I used an actual corgi picture as a reference and I'm glad I've improved on my paws. Thaank you, Danni. :3

So I have a very minor update! I made myself this spiffy avatar (done digitally), of my Pokesona, which I am currently debating whether or not to use. Let's have a look:


----------



## Kinova

I want an Arylettjumper :D They look floofy (yes, floofy). The Corgi's nose, ears and paws are all well drawn here. Colouring's spiffy, as always.
Queen Arylett has a Queen Elizabeth I look about her, to me at least. Cool crown.

Eee~ The Pokesona avatar is awesome. The shading on the fur gives it a more realistic look and I love the colouring in th eye/glasses (it's all sort of shimmery and glassy). Like the expression there too. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Arylettjumpers are floofy~ (I know, I wear one on my head all the time!) ;;Gives Kinova an Arylettjumper;; :D

Oooh, I'm glad to know it looked like an actual Queen! I did my job, then. (Whee, the crown IS awesome.)

It really looks shimmery and glassy? Yay~ I was trying to imitate the look of my glasses. And thank you. :D (Avatars are fun though and I really like how that one came out, so maybe I'll make a lot more.)


----------



## Mhaladie

As usual, your coloring is nice, and I like Queen Arylett~ 

The shading on your icon is very nice, but the lineart bothers me a bit. It's a bit blocky; if you do more digital things, you might want to try tapering the ends of your lines after you draw, and editing them so that some parts are thinner than others. It helps a lot. Seems alright other than that, though!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm, I see what you mean. I'll work more on the lineart. Using a mouse is a bit challenging, but I'm sure if I practice my control more I'll be able to do better outlines for future avatars. (And also, if I stop being lazy. XD) And I'm glad you like the shading~ I really like it too. Thank you Mhalsy. ^^ (I'm working on some more avatars, so I may edit this post to include them.)

EDIT: Got one finished! It's Umbreon and it has a glow around it. You can't really see it in Dewgong style, but in the darker styles you definately can.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I have a huge update! Whoo~ Whoo~ Okay, I'll shut up now and let you look.

First up is a Creation revision! Ah, I haven't done one of those in a long time, have I? Well, I FINALLY got this one done. Take a look at the new and improved Sineer:

C35 Sineer R.

And here's another type change. Water-Type Onyx:
Onyx as a Water-type.[/IMG]

Since you guys seemed to like my Arcanine sprite drawing so much, I did another one! Here's the  D/P Charmeleon sprite:

[URL="http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e391/Arylett-Dawnsborough/Drawsborough/CharmeleonDPSprite.jpg"]Charmelon D/P sprite.

And wow, this is my 1,000th post! Whoo~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So I've been experimenting, yeah. Practicing my humans and trying different things and poses. And guess what that means? Yep! New art~ (And yes, the art you are about to see is painfully sketchy. Blech!)

You get 1,000 Awesome Points if you can tell me who this is (I was trying out a sort of "Yay!" pose, a happy one):

Ahaha~!

And here's another pose I drew, I call it a "bashful" sort of pose. Yeah, this is how I actually look, dress, and act in real life:

Arylett.

I'm also working on another human picture, but I'm not quite finished with that one. So I'll have it up later~


----------



## Flazeah

Wow, the Charmeleon looks really good. :3 The claws are so well-drawn, the shading looks pretty, and you've drawn its head really well. And Sineer looks great. I like its design and the colours you've used.

 D'aww, the corgi is so cute. I like the colouring and shading and I would so buy an Arylett jumper if they were for sale and I had a corgi.

 The Umbreon is very pretty. Its visible eye looks byuuteeful. :D The Poochyena's fur is really cool, and I love the way you've coloured its/her (seeing as it's your Pokésona, do you call it a her? Sorry. xD; I don't know much about these things >.>;) glasses.


----------



## Dannichu

I love your creations so much; the detail on Sineer is awesome, and I love water-Onix's design; it kinda looks like an Onix crossed with a Huntail. Kinda. But the colouring on all of these is so bright and pretty~

Rinoa! Do I win? She's adorable here~
I like your humans; you're good at faces and overall proportions; heads and legs and things all tend to be the right shape/length/whatever. Do you use refrences for them?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Flazeah~ Thank you, I'm glad you like the claws. ^^ And I would so give you an Arylettjumper if you had a corgi and if they were for sale. XD And yep, Poochyena's a girl. Whoo, those glasses were sort of hard to do, I was really trying to make them look like my actual glasses.

Dannichu, my dear, you have just won 1,000 Awesome Points! ;;Awards;; Water Onix was sort of based on Huntail, I used it to help me out. And you really like my Creations? Aww, thank you. 

References? I didn't really use any. I sort of just drew them, trying this new techinque for drawing humans that I learned recently. Whoo~ It worked! I'm very happy to see that my proportions are good! Thank you, thank you~ :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Updates! Updates! Yes~

This first one's a human version of an RP character of mine, Atnura the curly haired Mightyena. Yes, this is the human picture I said I'd post. I'm not very confident with it though:

Human Atnura.

And here's a fakemon of mine~ 

It's Amini. Dark/Flying-type. Supposed to be a bat.

Lastly, this is Amini's evolution, Amawt. Also Dark/Flying type.

So enjoy, you guys~


----------



## Dannichu

The human is good - I especially like the legs, which are the right thickness and length, which is pretty hard to get right, but the head is a little on the small side and oddly-shaped. With the chin where it is, you should be able to see both her eyes from the angle. She definetly looks like a Mightyena, though; her ears are <3

Amini is cuuute. Much cuter than Zubat. I like the ears and wings and the way you coloured her makes her look all fuzzy~ 
I'm seeing a nose, a mouth and then teeth coming out of the chin, though. Are one of the red blobs markings, or are they supposed to be spikes coming out of the jaw?

Amawt's wings are gorgeous. I love the tail and hind legs, too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thank you, Danni~ <3 Yeah, I knew there was something wrong with it. The head. Hmm, I'll have to remember that for the future~

Eep, the teeth look like they're coming out of the chin? Oh dear. That was just me being lazy and not drawing the bottom part of the mouth. D: One of the red blobs is the nose. And the one above it is a spike coming out near the nose. I'm sorry it wasn't very clear. ;;Needs to draw things less ambiguously;; But I'm glad you think it's cuter than Zubat~ :D

Ooh, the wings and the tail and hind legs are gorgeous? Thank you, thank you again~


----------



## Dannichu

Human heads are amazingly difficult to draw. The most annoying thing is if you get something even slightly off, it's really obvious because people see human faces every day, while you could mess up, say, a bird's beak a little and nobody'd care. 

Like everything else, it takes one helluva lot of practice DX


----------



## Kinova

Aaah the Umbreon head is all glowy and bright - it looks really good, especially on the dark backgrounds, as you said.

Coloured Creation! :D I'm pretty sure I say this in every post, but I really do love your colouring. x3 The vivid green on Sineer makes him much more impressive and shows off his design with the yellow outlines. Onix looks pretty good with the watery colours, and the fins are positioned well.

Your people seem to remind me slightly of Quentin Blake illustrations, but I can't place why. That's a good thing, though. XP I like their expressions~

The Mightyena-human-version is quite well proportioned and I like her hair, ears and eye~ The only thing I'd say about it is that she's sort of... sat weirdly. If she is sat at all - it kind of looks like she's perched in mid-air, and her arms are held quite stiffly in front of her; they could be resting on her knees, I suppose, but they look uncomfortable where they are.

Amawt is awesome~ I really like the ears and the wings - the colouring on the main body looks quite convincing as fur, too, or maybe that's just me. It looks great, anyways; the same can be said for his prevo but in a less impressive way. x3;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm, that makes a lot of sense, Dannichu! Yes... I'll practice my heads more.

And Kinovacakes, you are so awesome, thank you~ (who is Quentin Blake, by the way? He is a super awesome artist, right? He HAS to be, if you are comparing him to ME, the great Arylett. No seriously, I'm not great.) Yeah though, I agree with you there, Human Atnura's pose is a bit weird and the arms are a bit stiff. (I was too lazy to draw something for her to sit on. D:) So I shall practice more in the human area with these criticisms in mind! 

...Aw, but I don't have any new art for you guys. I just have some more old Creations from that tattered notebook of mine. By the way, the reason I haven't been posting old sketchy Creations is because I lost the notebook, but then I found it again~ So to celebrate, I'm posting a few more! Isn't that great? (I'm sorry, I'll have newer stuff later, I promise. It's just that school's started and things have been a bit hectic. I'm still working on that Arylett in crazy clothes drawing I said I was going to do~)

Here's a weird bird thing with an odd name, Strange Masterpiece. (I gave it this name because that's what I thought it was, a strange abstract masterpiece of a bird.) It's special because it's the first Creation I ever made:

C1 Strange Masterpiece.

And this one makes NO sense at all, really, I have no idea where I was going at with it. Canine thing, maybe? Doing a handstand... right... Don't worry though, in the revision, its design will be a lot less nonsensical. (But I'm sad to tell you that there are Creations weirder than this) So here's Creation 2, Claton: 

C2 Claton.

Lastly, here's another odd one. I called it Leaf Dancer, because that's the first thing I thought after I drew it. (you'll find with a lot of these that the names don't make much sense) It's Creation 20:

C20 Leaf Dancer.

There ya are, people, gaze upon my bizarre two year old art. Gaze, I do say!


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, they're so cute :D I'm not sure it that's what you were going for, but I think they're cute anyways. I'm looking forward to the coloured versions of these, especially Strange Masterpiece because he's _awesome_ :D



> who is Quentin Blake, by the way?


He_ is_ awesome. He did the illustrations for most of Roald Dhal's books. He had (has? I think he's still alive...) a very distinct style which I adore because I grew up on Dhal's books <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Danni, I love you~ You know I do. :3 Only you could think that my weird haphazard two year old drawings are cute~ Strange Masterpiece IS awesome, I just have to say that though. (And Quentin sounds pretty awesome! Wow, I'm being compared to that. I don't think I'm as good as someone who does illustrations for Dhal books!)

Oh, I've got one new drawing. Only one, oh dear~ But I've got a lot of uncoloured ones I'm working on as well, I just don't want to show you them until they're finished. (Stylin' Arylett is in the works still~ X3 Oh and Spoonie, if you're reading this, all I have to do is colour Tobé.)

I think it's a pretty nice one though! I did it as Zora's birthday present. It's of a character in an RP that both her and me are in:

Sheila the black Ninetales.


----------



## Kinova

Okay, Strange Masterpiece's teeth look creepy but I do like the inscription-things he has going along his tail (I think it's his tail? It's sort of hard to make out - I think it'd look awesome revamped, anyways).

I really like Claton~ The eye and the sort of extra arm things coming from it's shoulder and I don't know but it looks cool. Leaf Dancer makes me thinks of bugs. :P

Aah, Zora's present looks _awesome_~ The colouring looks really good and the pose, especially of the tails, is pretty cool. S'pretty.

Also - I don't know, this picture in particular made me think of the Quentin Blake stuff. Could just be me, though. :P


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Yes sir (ma'am?), it's a tail. I told you it was pretty abstract! ;;Wags finger;; But the teeth/head thingy-majigger is sticking out of its wing. The real head is that pointy part with the black "M"-like shape on it. 

Claton, fwee, who knows what I was thinking when I drew that? Who knows? Leaf Dancer actually makes me think more of a fish for some reason. I'm glad you like it though~ (Oh my, revising these messes of Creations will be quite a task)

Let me tell you something Kinova, those tails were a pain to colour. I'm really happy that it came out well! Prettypretty, shinyshiny~

Hmm... I can see what you're getting at... I think maybe it's the way I drew the nose. Yeah, it's the nose that probably makes you think of Quentin Blake.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And now, another update! Wow, two in a row~

First off, I finished Tobé for Spoonie~ We did an art trade deal, so yeah. He's a wolf character of hers:
Tobe~

Also, here's one of him in black and white. I was messing around with some buttons on my scanner and found a "Black" button on it. 

This fine lass here is Mourmedy, one of my RP characters. (I play her in Sin and in Dreams of the Past. There's also another, younger version of her that I play. But this one is not the same as that Mourmedy.) Oh, she's so awesome I just _had_ to draw her:

Mourmedy.

Here's Mourmedy in black and white. Oh, messing around with that button is so fun~

I wanted to prove that all you needed to do to make something Arylett was three things. Give it curls of some sort, glasses, and my signature necklace. Also, I was feeling sort of birdy. This here is a character for another RP I'm in as well. But I think this proves my Arylett theory (why yes, the tail feathers are based on the Curly-Tailed Bird):
Arylett Ze Pidgeotto.

And _finally_ (why yes, I have been doing a lot of drawing today~ This update is an ART EXPLOSION~), yet some more RP characters! Geez, I'm really obsessed with the RPs, aren't I? These two characters are from the same RP Zora's birthday present is from~ (The RSP is the name of it) I did it for Stormecho. It's of Basaina (Stormecho's character, the Arcanine) and Halan (moon-panther's character, the Lucario), who have a little romance going on. He's towelling her off. Oooh:

Halan and Basaina.

On that note, HALAN STILL HAS A GURLYGURLFAHREND~


----------



## Kinova

Ahaha; an RP character I actually know, huzzah~ (Uh, Mourmedy. But not _that_ Mourmedy.) Her eyes look really good, sort of intense, and her hair looks cool. A couple of things, though: her lower arm (er, elbow-to-wrist area) is a lot shorter than the upper part (elbow to shoulder wow I really don't know my body parts) so it looks sort of disproportionate. I do like the folds in her coat~

Ehe, I love how fluffy the Arcanine and Lucario are. x3 Halan's anatomy is well proportioned and his fur looks snazzy~

Also! I like the colours you've used on Tobé - and he's all fuzzy, too.

Black and white stuff is groovy~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, I see what you mean about the arms. Had a bit of trouble with them actually. Yark, this is why I don't like drawing humans. Practice, practice! That is what I shall do. (Also, Stylin' Arylett will make some excellent practice~ She's almost done, actually, just needs a few tweaks here and there.) And maybe I should draw the _other_ Mourmedy... Hmm...

Snazzy~ I'm glad you like the fluffyness~ I was messing around with my outline pen~ But it's snazzy with PIZZZZZAAZZZZ~ 

Black and white stuff _is_ groovy, Kinovacakes. It is~


----------



## Dannichu

I _love _the Ninetales you did for Zora. The shading/colouring on the tails is amazing~
The other RSP pic is great, too; you're just damn good at drawing canines :3

I also really love Tobe's scarf. The fuzzy colouring is nice, too, but I have a weakness for scarves :3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Could you draw the guy in my avatar? He's taller than that, by the way.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Aww, Danni, you're sweet. :3 (And we all know about your weakness for scarves, we all know dear. X3 ;;Points to Danniscarf;; Oh, I love your Danniscarf man. I wish I had one~)

Also Blastoise, I'm on it. I'll give it a whirl, yes.


----------



## Spoon

I'm insanely slow on commenting on the awesome Tobé picture, sorry, about that ^^; I adore it nonetheless <3 I love his ears, because they're so fluffy, and such <3 The scarf's wonderous, too, especially the snowflake design, which I would have overthought and make a no-so-good design. His tail is wonderously fluffy, and such. Oh, and his muzzle/snout/whatever has superb atanomy (I just recently learned to pronouce that word correctly, sad, isn't). I adore his googgles, which have that googgle-ish feel to them x3  I've noticed that you've done the underbelly tuck by the hind legs, which I often forget *supposely-good-at-canine-atamony* Oh, and the greyscale copy is wonderful. Thank you, Arylett, and I'll need to match this in awesomenoticy with my half <33333~

 I'll review, your other pictures in a bit *lazy'd*


----------



## Shiny Cofagrigus

can you draw blaziken

I love your art !


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, Spoonie~ I'm glad you liked him. ^^ You're most welcome~ (Now, you take your time on Atnura, don't feel you have to rush!) And I thought you couldn't see the snowflake design, that it was too small in this picture, but I guess I was wrong. Also, yay, you said awesomenocity! :D ;;Gives you many Awesome Points;; Spoonie added it to her Spoonish Dictionary~

And yes, I will draw Blaziken for you, pokedreamer~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm so sorry the requests took so long, you guys, but fret not! I've finally got them~ (School. It sucks like a son of a bitch, I'll tell you. All the _assignments_ they give you! And it's not cool, secret agent assigments either. D<)

Here's Blastoise 428's avvie drawn, I hope I did it justice:
For Blastoise~

And here's Blaziken for you, pokedreamer: 

Blaziken.

Yeah, that's all I've got you guys~ Oh dear, after that ART EXPLOSION, I'm all arted out! But don't worry (pfft, as if you would worry about my art troubles), I've got some stuff I've got to colour, so I'll have that up later~


----------



## Dannichu

I love how Blastoise's avvie came out; the right wing (his left) looks gorgeous, and the lines all look really soft and fluffy~ The feet, and how they rest on the ground is really cool, too.

Blaziken's pose is lovely and the colouring/shading is wonderful. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Kinova

Aaah the Blaziken~ I'm biased toward Blaziken fanart anyway, but that is rather awesome. So fluffy and fliffy and bright; I like the colouring and the flaming wrists, too. The only thing I'd say is the arms are protruding from his chest area rather than his shoulders, which looks a little odd. (I always feel stupid commenting on finished stuff like that, though, because to fix it the artist'd have to draw out the whole thing again... which personally I wouldn't want to. So, uh, yeah.)

The wings on Blastoise's one look froovy, too~ X3 I love that word now.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Thank you soooooo much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thank you guys. ^^ And I'm glad you liked it, Blastoise~ I see what you mean about the arms, I did have a bit of trouble with them~ And froovy is a very awesomenocity word, it's groovalicious, Kinova man. ;D 

So yeah, Arylett is not dead people! In fact, she lives~ Unhappily because of all the homework she has to do, but she still lives~

And she has a bit of art for you. Just a bit. I have been drawing and I do have a million unfinished uncoloured drawings, but I'm crazyobsessive and don't like to show people my drawings until they are finished, you see. So you won't be seeing them until they're coloured. But worry not, you will be seeing them eventually~

First, I'll start us off with some random doodles. Just felt like doing them, randomly. I call them "Arylettgifts." X3:

Arylettgifts of awesomenocity!

And here's something I think you'll all quite like. X3 It's me, dressed up as the girl in my avatar, Rinoa. Since most of you seem to think I look like her:

Arynoa~!


----------



## Renteura

<3 your art.

Can you do a Beldum for me?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

That I shall, that I shall. Thank you~ =3


----------



## Renteura

:D Thanks


----------



## Kinova

Oh wow, I love Arynoa's coat. It's so bright and aqua-coloured and awesome~ Her hair looks good too, I like the little ringlet in front of the right shoulder. And I like how you include little details like the necklace and earring. There's one thing odd about it, though - and I don't know if you did it deliberately or not - her coat goes right past her feet and just keeps going, like it's really long and she's suspended in mid-air or something. I think you did the same thing for Mourmedy before, too... but then, I'm not sure if you're going for a whole Defying Gravity thing or not. XD;

Huzzah, I know what an Awesome Point looks like now. X3


----------



## Renteura

Awesome points are very awesome. :D

Oh, and not to be pushy, but when's my Beldum going to be done? :P


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Awesome Points. Muhehehe. Also Kinovacakes, it was deliberate. Defying Gravity! (Arylett was lazy. Yes) Thank you dear. Arylett really does have earrings and that necklace, just that sometimes she forgets to draw them~ (And also, in my pictures, my hair's always covering my ears, thus preventing you from seeing them.)

It will be done, don't worry. Arylett is a lady of much busy-ness, so please have some patience.


----------



## Eeveelution

Hi, you're a great artist. Hey, could you make me a request? All the Eeveelutions in one image I can use as a signature. But have none of them using attacks, maybe all of them together like a big family? (Just keep Eevee in the center, otherwise do anything you want.) If it's too hard, there's no need to do it.

Also, I think Creation 1 is more dragon-y than bird-y. And as for Claton... "The Monster under your Bed!"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, so you want something like the Eeveelution picture but without attacks? I'll attempt it, yes. (As in, your request is accepted.)

I _give_ you my thanks.

Renteura, I'm working on your request, so hang tight. I think maybe I'll have it tommorow. 

Hmm, I get that same image from Claton too... that same vibe.


----------



## Black Yoshi

~^_^~ HALLO!!! Just wondering if you could maybe draw Xhan for me when you have the time. I can only draw humans, so.... D: It really sucks. (It's all because I never WAS all that interested in drawing animals, therefore I failed to pick up good techniques for Pokemon early on...) By the way, in all the drawing of Xhan so far, his scarf looks so tight it migh choke him. If possible, could make it kind of loose fitting around his neck?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Okay! I'll draw him~ Really guys, I'm working on your requests. Just a bit of patience.

So um, since I seem to have be getting a lot of requests right now, they are temporarily Closed. They'll be Open again when I finish my current requests.


----------



## Eeveelution

I thought this thread deserved a little bump. I think Zarion would be a great Pokemon, so maybe label as a Fakemon.


----------



## Stormecho

I can't believe I only browsed before! Your DP-sprite drawings are very awesome. And I love your RSP pictures, and Mourmedy's pic as well. Awesomeness! 

Your coloured creations are love, and the Arkra de Atnura picture is beautifully coloured. I can't colour, let alone draw, so I'm just going to lavish praise...


----------



## Renteura

*waits patiently :D*

I just realized that the Blaziken on the last page was pwnage. xP


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Awww, you thought my thread deserved a bump! Thank you~ And well, Luxray sort of already fits Zarion's purpose, as it is a lion, so I don't really think it should be a fakemon. Hmm.

;;Bows to the Almighty Question Mark;; I am not worthy of your praise, your Sacred Punctuationess! Ahahaahha, I am glad though, I am glad that my pictures please your divine eyes! Anything to serve you~

Also uh, I only have one picture because I suck with my procrastionation and extreme Dreaded Homework. But I FINALLY got your request done, Renteura. Finally! Oh, I'm so sorry. Thank you for your patience! 

And since I felt bad for taking so long, I put a little extra into the picture, Beldum's emitting a weird wave thingy: 

Beldum.

That's all for now I'm afraid, because I must push myself off the computer right now or my mom will be angry. Also, must do Dreaded Homework. But I'm working on the other requests! Xhan just needs colouring and we're good to go.


----------



## Dannichu

Woaaaah, that's trippy. I love it <3 The beldum itself is about as cute as a Beldum can get, and the background is absolutely amazing; how long did it take you?


----------



## Renteura

:D Yay, finally!

Amazing. And the BG is cool as Danni said.


----------



## Stormecho

You need not bow, High Priestess! As a Question Mark, I do not have hands and lack the dexterity to draw with my mind... Thus, your talents are worthy of great praise! :P I demand, once you're done being swamped and overworked, that you do a drawing of Judgement Basaina looking epic. 

But... with the RSP on hold, you won't know what she looks like, so I'll just have to describe her when the time comes. >:D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

The background took... hmm... like about 30-something minutes? I think... not really as long as it looks. X3 And ahahaha, okay Stormy, your High Priestess shall draw Basaina when the time comes! Also, I'm glad you like it Renteura! Sorry I took so long again.

And I've completed yet another request in my Slow and Plodding Progress! Let's see... Ahaha, Black Yoshi, Xhan is done! Here:

Xhan~!
I hope I did the scarf justice!

Oh and I did a little bonus picture, muhehehe, you won't get this unless you're in the RSP Social Group, trust me (oh and introducing a new Arylettoutfit! The Battle Queenly Dress):

Xhan vs. Queen Arylett.

Eeveelution, you're next! So stay tuned, oh yes. And Arylett promises you an ART EXPLOSION on her next update. She's getting herself more organized, her homework done sooner and faster, which means she'll have more time (and less laziness and procrastination) hopefully~


----------



## Kinova

Aw, Xhan is adorable in the first one. X3 Fluffy, in a cool pose (which looks like it could have ended up a bit awkward, but it came out well) and I love his sort of "fweeee~" expression.

I already rambled about the other one before, so I'll just say that the lightsabre looks awesome~ And it looks a little like the hair on top of her Maj.'s head is standing on end, don't know why...

Beldum <3 Beldum doesn't get enough attention. :( It looks sort of metallic with your colouring, which is cool~ It might look more so if it has some white highlights or something, though. The background is awesome.

ART EXPLOSION yesss.


----------



## Black Yoshi

Shweet!!! Scarf's good. I geuss the scaf is the one thing I can draw better than other people. Otherwise, I suck. So... FWEE!!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm glad you like it~

Okay so umm... ARYLETT IS NOT DEAD. She just has been lazy and procrastinating and has LOTS OF SCHOOLWORK GAH. AP classes suck so much it hurts.

I do have an update for you. And technically it is an ART EXPLOSION. But not a NEW ART EXPLOSION. Yes, shameless bumping with more OLDOLDOLD Creations ripped out of notebook. Oh and Arylettavvie! Yes, I made this little number myself, as you can see:







I do like this one. It's Creation 43, Strand Snake, inspired by DNA strands. It's basically supposed to be a DNA snake... or something:

C43 Strand Snake.

Creation 52, Autumn Down. Not ONLY does it have a cool name, but I really like this little bird thingy:

C52 Autumn Down.

Winged snake thingy, this is Creation 53, Orotail:

C53 Orotail.

Umm, I DON'T KNOW, okay. But here's Creation 54, Optrop:
C54 Optrop.

Next time, I'll have a NEW ART EXPLOSION for you guys~ And yes, I'll FINALLY have Eeveelution's request done by then hopefully. And lots of other stuff. And Requests shall Reopen. I'll try to escape from the LAZINESS that grips me.


----------



## Black Yoshi

Nice pictures. By the way, AP classes are mostly.... doing whatever we feel like. At least in my school. But I work fast, so.... Yeah, it could just be me.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

oooh snakey DNA thing! It looks like its eating the other one, which is kinds creepy, but it still looks awesome.

I can't tell where the head of the Autumn Down is, but it still looks wicked.

OMG FLYING SNAKE FLYING SNAKE! It's adorable, to say the least.

Optrop... I can't really make heads or tails of it, unfortunately. 

I'm terrible at posting here, I have to admit... Wait, have I ever posted here? Well, If I haven't, then this shall be my start!


----------



## Dannichu

Aaah, the DNA snake thing is absolutely amazing; I love the idea and design of it~ 
What kind of Pokedex data would it have? What moves would it have?

Autumn Down looks very cool; the diving upwards pose is cool, and if it has the autumny colours I'm imagining it to, it'll look amazing when it's coloured :D

What types are Orotop/Orotail? Orotop looks very Grassy, maybe Poison too, while Orotail looks almost Dragony, and the "oro" part makes me think of Steel. They both look great.


----------



## Kinova

Ooh, Creations~ These're always so interesting to look at. :D

I'm just repeating what Kai and Danni said here, but I really like the concept of the Strand Snake. How big would it be, though? I first imagined it as DNA-strnad size, but realised that would be a bit _too_ tiny. X3;

Orotail is cool; I love his sort of scythe-thing at the end of his tail, and the "Don't mess with me" expression that I'm seeing. (That could just be me, mind.) Autumn Down is pretty~ I like the leafy-feathers on the wings (that's what they are, right?) although it might be a little awkward to land on feet like that, all leafy and stuff.

Optrop's design is... bizarre, but cool. The legs, feet and root/vine area reminds me of Giratina for some reason, though. o_O


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Types? Oh no, they're not Fakemon~ They're just random monsters of mine, which I call Creations. Although if they WERE Fakemon... I would make Autumn Down Grass/Flying and Orotail a Steel-type (its tail makes me think of some sort of switch blade) and Strand Snake would be Psychic, I don't know why, it just would. Oh and Optrop would be Grass. It is very grassy indeed~

It'd be pretty big actually, umm... I'd say 3 feet or so tall. X3 Oooh, I'm glad it's a good idea! I was just... sitting in Biology one day and it hit me. DNA snake. And I just HAD to draw it. It does look rather... don't mess with me-ish actually. And yes, they are leafy wings. And it is going to be autumn coloured~ I'll fix the feet in the revision!

Quite bizzare. X3 I just... I draw. And Weird Stuff comes out. Seriously, I barely gave ANY of my Creations more than a single thought. I just drew and whatever came out, came out. That's why they may be bizarre or not make sense. Don't worry Kai, you'll be able to make sense of them when I redraw and revise them~ (The head is the pointy part near the two leafy things at the top. I don't know if you know what I'm talking about, since I am HORRID at explaining things) And thank you Black Yoshi~ I'm mostly just lazy and procrastinate and I have THREE AP classes. So yeah~ That's why Arylett is just wow with drawing laziness.

But I DO have an old drawing I forgot to post. Drew it like a month ago. You guys wouldn't get it. It's of me and a very good friend of mine, her name is Ri~ I drew the two of us together and it's just CHOCK FULL OF INJOKES and you wouldn't get it at all, so don't even try (and it doesn't really look like her, but I only had one picture for reference and a vagueish description. I NEED TO FIX IT):

Ri-Lett~!

And something I posted in the OS club, but never posted here. It's of me, in a Spaeklerobe, which I stole from Spaekle, but then Crazy Linoone stole it back, and now I don't have the Spaeklerobe anymore (another weird injokey type thing):

My Spaeklerobe!

Just cleaning out my old drawings and stalling. Oh Arylett, you HAVE to have something new eventually. (And I fully acknowledge that I am crap at humans and that the Ri-Lett picture is just FULL of anatomical mistakes, like with the folded arms, which I had trouble with like you wouldn't believe.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Linoone the stalker appeared!

Linoone made a comment!

"Awesomeocity. Love the poses and expressions and everything else."

Linoone the stalker escaped!


----------



## Dannichu

Oh geez; that's my problem. I assume every fake animal is a Pokemon. Whoops.

Hehe, aww. You're much better at drawing humans than you think; you're really good at faces, which are the most important part. The Spaeklerobe would look really good coloured in, but so would all the Creations so, uh, just colour in everything! :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thanks Linoone!

And aww, you really think so, Danni? D'aww. I didn't think my faces were good! I've always thought they were the worst part. (apart from... hands. And legs. And arms. And just EVERYTHING.) I'll colour it all right~

I still haven't done that request and yes, I know. I'm getting to it. I just want to get some things out of the way, and then I'll finish it. It's just taking a long time. It's a big type of deal. I'm so sorry you've had to wait so long. 

Right so here's something that you've probably been waiting a LOOONG time to see coloured. It's the one, the only, the amazing, Queen ARRRRYYYYLETT:
Queen ARYLETT in COLOUR!

And something I said I'd do a long time ago. It's of me, wearing the highly fashionable Kinovahat, Arylettjumper, Arylettrousers, Slash Googles, Danniscarf, Spoonshoes, and Spoonsocks (on my HANDS for a nice twist):

Stylin' Arylett.

And for Kinovacakes' Birthday, a VEEEERY late piece of birthday art. (her birthday was like... ages ago. A month or so ago, I believe) This atrocity that you are about to look at is called Kinovarylett. It's a weird... injoke-type thing between me and Kinova. A combination of Arylett and Kinova. It just DOES NOT MAKE SENSE but it is very colourful (Oh and the weird look on her face is called the Kinovarylettdeathsleepystare. Which is a look that is supposed to look both angry and asleep at the same time.): 

Kinova's Birthday Present.

And there you go! ...Wow, I actually posted some coloured stuff. Amazing.

To conclude, Arylett likes to draw herself in lots of crazy and crackish outfits. And also, Arylett has too many wild ideas in that Aryletthead of hers.


----------



## Dannichu

Haha; best update _ever_.

Ooh; where to start? The colouring on the Queen Arylett one is really, really great; you're so good at clothes; the creases are where they should be, and the shading on the skirt in particular is very good.

Oh, the Stylin' Arylett one is just too cool for school XD I nearly died laughing over it; the OS'ers are a crazy, crazy bunch. And you might just win the title of craziest - which you should take as a massive compliment. 

And I approve so much of the Kinovarylett it's not funny; just look at all those rainbows! :D I'm guessing it's probably for the best not to ask about the stack of hats, but I admit I'm very intrigued XD


----------



## Kinova

Eep. :D

You already know how much I love the Kinovarylett (waistcoaty-top thing, hats! <3) but hurray anyway~ The cloak is also really awesome and damn I wish I had a real one. Oh, and the half-a-pair-of-glasses monocle thing is great. :D

Queen Arylett has one _enormous_ ruff there. XD Can't argue with it's Queenlyness, though. I have to agree with Danni about the folds in the clothing - they're in the right places and fairly discreet, so they look natural. Are those _mittens_ she's wearing? Queenly mittens. X3

Ahaha; Stylin' Arylett has arrived~ XD Fudge, the Arylett Jumper/Trousers have out-floofed your hair! Would've thought? X3 The rainbow feather in the Kinovahat looks really cool, with all the colours (took me three attempts to spell that ;>>) blended together~ Much like in the Kinovarylett one, haha. I like the design on the Spoonsocks/shoes (looks like a snowflake) and the Danniscarf is awesome and bright.

So much colour! At least you have Fewer Arylettopian Ideas to do now. :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

ARYLETT IS EMITTING MASSIVE RAINBOWS

Spoon socks? Spoon shoes? :D? 

And Arylett is very very curly. How do you _draw_ things so curly? I can never make things look as curly as you can. But then of course, you're Arylett the Queen of Arylettopia and Curliness. I guess I can never be as good at making things curly as you.


----------



## Evolutionary

The awesomeness of it. Rainbow...*stares* it is so Awesomesaucity. How DO you draw so curly, I just can't draw curly stuff.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Too cool for school~ I like that phrase, uh-huh. I'm glad you guys liked them, I'm glad my CRAZY CRACKISH ARYLETTOPIAN IDEAS amuse you. Thank you, thank you, oh, comments are awesomenocity of the largest levels! And yeah Kinova, that ruff is ENORMOUS, but Queenly! It's a Queenly Ruff of Queenly Pride! I'm also so glad you loved your birthday present! (It's a semi-glass. Yep! A semi-glass, that half glasses thingy.) And of course! Queen Arylett wears Queenly Mittens! Of the Moste Queenish Variety. Impossible! Nothing can outfloof Aryletthair! Not even Arylett- oh right... Arylettjumpers and Arylettrousers are made of Aryletthair. So yes, they DO outfloof my hair. Oh my God, I never thought it would happen. And yes, Fewer Arylettopian Ideas. But remember Kinovacakes, the Arylettopian Mind NEVER stops making ideas. 

Oh and Danni, it's seven hats, one for each day of the week. It was... surprisingly Kinova's idea. Ahahaha~ Hurrah, I'm the craziest OSer! Oh wait... I'm certifiably mad, remember? Ooh, I thought my creases were crap and too... overdone. But yaay, apparently they're good.

ARYLETT IS INDEED EMITTING MASSIVE RAINBOWS. And after this update? She'll be emitting MORE RAINBOWS. Spoonsocks and Spoonshoes, inspired by Spoonie, the OSer who is always drawn as an ACTUAL SPOON in OS Group Pictures. ;;Amused;; I drew the snowflake thingy on them because that's the design I drew on the scarf for her wolf character and I thought it would be appropriate~ And I don't know! I don't know how I draw things so curly... I just do? I just... scribble a bunch of circles. Really messy circles. And... that's the magic of Arylettfloofcurls.

Right so you liked them apples? (Or rather... rainbows~) And I've got some more, some more rainbows right here! Well just one picture really, but still! I just finished it today, it's hot off the press, and it's a birthday picture for Danni that I never drew. Oh and in it, she's apparently... emitting some sort of rainbow Thunderbolt... I don't know what I was thinking really when I coloured it, I just know that I wanted to include RAINBOWS in there somehow and I did (Yeah, this week I've been going through and getting my birthday pictures for people out of the way. So expect to see a few more, I have one friend who I owe two birthday pictures and another who has her birthday coming up): 

Elphachu!

It may not be much, but I hope you guys enjoy it. And also that Danni enjoys it too.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Holy, that is awesomesaucitynessity :D I love rainbows and Pikachu are cool~


----------



## Dannichu

To reiterate: OMG I loves it more than words can say <3 Aaaah, the rainbow!Thunderbolt is something that I have a feeling will be popping up in other arts now and again because it is so, so cool. 
Ehehe, it's amaaaaaazing~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ahaha, I'm glad you like it Danni~ And you too, Eeveeskitty! Oooh, popping up in other arts, you say Danni?

Oh so I'm working on that banner for Eeveelution. And it should be in my next update. But for now, I have one more picture. (And yes, from now on, I'll be doing updates a bit differently. I'll post one or two pictures, but I'll post updates more frequently, instead of having ART EXPLOSIONS. I like it better this way.) 

I just finished it today. It's that one picture I posted a few days ago, uncoloured. The Ri-Lett one with the folded arms? Well, I coloured it. And added MORE injokes that you wouldn't understand unless you were me or the Awesomely Cool Ri who is Megawesomenocity and I won't ramble about how much I love her, I'll just show you the picture (Oh and I made a few changes and edits, mostly to Doctor Ri, to make it look more like her. Also fixed the folded arms. And yes, I know. SHE ONLY HAS ONE EYE. But I tried to draw the other one, but it just didn't look as good so I didn't bother. She commented on this when I showed her the picture. I said I would add the eye, if she wanted. She said: "Leave it~ It's cool enough. I can just be the One-Eyed Ri Doc then." X3):
Ri-Lett COLOURED!

And I'll have the LONG AWAITED BANNER next update, I do declare.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Very nice style and shading~ Love the expressions :)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Elphachu!!!! Emitting massive rainbows of rainbowyness!!! Awesomeocity!!!! Fabulocity!!! Yesocity!!!! Linoone is tying too many exclamation marks!!!

Yes. And I love the shading on your suit~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thanks you guys~

Oooh, ooh! Guess what time it is?

ART EXPLOSION TIME! 

I'm taking part in the December Draw-A-Thon. So I have quite a bit to show you guys~

Enough of my babbling! Here (and yes, I know. I posted this in the OS Club. Well I'm posting them here too. This IS my Art Thread, after all.):

December 1st, the Ri-Lett picture with some add-ons. (I suppose you could say I FINISHED it December 1st. I drew and coloured the briefcases on that day. THEY COUNT. And yes, even MORE injokes you guys wouldn't understand. Just don't ask~)

December 2nd, Flareon, Jolteon, and Eevee. Eeveelutions Part 1. For Eeveelution's Banner.

December 3rd, Vaporeon and Umbreon. Eeveelutions Part 3.

December 4th, Leafeon, Glaceon, and Espeon. Eeveelutions Part 3.

December 5th, Anne Stanton, a character of mine. (I got her name from a book. You get 20 Awesome Points if you can tell me which. How I created her is actually sort of... crazy. I changed my name to "Anne Stanton" on MSN because I thought the character's name was just so awesomenocity and somehow... I made her into a whole new character seperate from the one in the book I read, because I started acting different with the name Anne Stanton. And I drew her according to how I think someone with that name would look. I could go into more detail, but it's really quite crazy. And yes, I was going for a Bitchy School Teacher look. I love Anne Stanton. Both the way she looks and acts and her name! Some people have told me she looks like me actually... hmm... Aaah well. I'm quite proud of this picture actually! For the first time, I'm somewhat satisfied with the human anatomy! Best human I've ever drawn, in my opinion.)

And today's picture? I'll have it later, it's still being worked on.

And here's some non-Draw-A-Thon things:

This is the first of two birthday pictures I did for one of my best friends, Rasu~ I haven't showed them to her yet, I'm scanning them first before I give them to her. It's a Phoenix, because she asked me to draw her one:

Phoenix for Rasu~!

This other one is a complete surprise, she has no idea what it is. It's her, dressed as Tifa for Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. Ahahaha, she'll never see it coming:
Tifa Rasu~!

And that's all for today! ART EXPLOSION, yes. I must go now~ Enjoy! (And if you're wondering why it says "ANGELA/Arylett", yes, that is my real name.)


----------



## Evolutionary

WOW~ Yay art explosion~ *trying to get 20 awesome points* 
*All the King's Men?*


Awesomesauce~ I loves the phoenix the bestfuls. So colourfuls and prettyfuls. 

Tifa~

Yayz, eeveelutions, I likes Eeveelutions~


----------



## Eeveelution

Wow, you finally finished! (I've been busy with school and holidays and stuff, so haven't been able to check until now.) Arlyett, you've outdone yourself again!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Did you Wiki that, ES? ;;Gives *20 anyway;; And thank you~

Oh, I haven't finished yet. Those are just sketches. Now here comes the hard part - sticking them on the banner and colouring them. But I'm glad you like the sketches~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Okay! So the Draw-A-Thon continues~ And I have two more pictures! 

First up is December 7th's picture. A Creation revision! Oooh. Haven't seen one of those in a while, have you? It's Creation 2, Claton. It got a drastic makeover:

C2 Claton revised.

And here's December 7th (today's), a random Sandshrew I did for Zim Del Invasor. Supposed to be about to roll into a ball:

For Ze Zim~

Enjoy~


----------



## Evolutionary

Ooh, more pictures~

Claton is cool and the colours go well. The head bothers me for some reason though.

The Sandshrew is made of pure epic cutenessity but once again the head is a bit wonky.


----------



## Darksong

To be more specific, on the Sandshrew, its head is too small and not wide enough. But all of your pictures are wonderful, especially the humans. I can hardly draw humans at all. Great job!


----------



## ZimD

Ahhhh I love my Sandshrew thank youuu <333

Now that I look for it though, the head is a bit off, but it is still, as ES said, "made of pure epic cutenessity."


----------



## Evolutionary

Yes, pure epic cutenessity, Zim. Hmm...I may request when requests are open.


----------



## Dannichu

Eee, they're so cuuuute~ I love Sandshrew; they're like the Yellow Brick Road in rodent form. And Claton looks amazing; all the details are stunning and the colour scheme is awesome and it just looks so, so cool <3


----------



## ZimD

Dannichu said:


> I love Sandshrew; they're like the Yellow Brick Road in rodent form.


I'm never going to look at a Sandshrew the same way again...


----------



## Evolutionary

Dannichu said:


> I love Sandshrew; they're like the Yellow Brick Road in rodent form.


Neither am I. I never noticed the road like appearance of Sandshrew ^_^


----------



## Eeveelution

Oh no! No one's posted here since before Christmas and it's almost a new year for everyone who's not Chinese or Jewish! D: I'll just bump this while asking: "How's the Eeveelution banner coming?" (I don't know why I love Eeveelutions, I just do...)


----------



## Evolutionary

Of course you know why you love Eeveelutions. They are made of awesome.

So Arylett, going to post the picture of you in your Tarnished Gold clothes?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thanks you guys for the comments~! Sorry for not updating, laziness and school. And @Eeveelution: Yep, it's being worked on. I've managed to resize the Eeveelutions, now they just need colouring and we're all done.

I've got lots of December Draw-A-Thon pictures, but none of them are coloured. Or scanned. Eventually they will be though! And then? ART EXPLOSION! I've only got one new thing here:

Queen Arylett in her Tarnished Gold clothes. Where I got my avvie from~


----------



## Evolutionary

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Thanks you guys for the comments~! Sorry for not updating, laziness and school. And @Eeveelution: Yep, it's being worked on. I've managed to resize the Eeveelutions, now they just need colouring and we're all done.
> 
> I've got lots of December Draw-A-Thon pictures, but none of them are coloured. Or scanned. Eventually they will be though! And then? ART EXPLOSION! I've only got one new thing here:
> 
> Queen Arylett in her Tarnished Gold clothes. Where I got my avvie from~


Finally! Arylett's Tarnished Gold outfit in full!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Umm well Arylett STILL HAS NOT FINISHED THE BANNER. But I will try to~ It's just being all busy and lazy and blaargh~

However, there is (some) point to this update! I have... random MSN doodles that I did. Kinda crazy:

Aryena (My Pokésona, of course) licks a lollipop~

A Murkrow drawn for... Murkrow. It is Welshiekrow! (Don't ask)

EPIC SHOWDOWN! Welshiekrow versus Aryena!

Superlett~! Justice for all ze peoples~

The Pimpkrow. Fear Ze Pimpkrow, for it is WAAAY better than Honchkrow.(Yes, this is a Murkrow in a pimp suit badly drawn. NOT A HONCHKROW)

That's all I have~ I'll try to have more awesome stuff next update.


----------



## Murkrow

These are all adorable. I did squee when I saw Welshiekrow for the first time. It looks all snug :3

Note to all: I AM NOT A PIMP


----------



## Stormecho

XD Yay, Aryena! :P I will employ you to draw Judgement Basaina when you're done with all your other stuff, of course.


----------



## Evolutionary

Ahaha, cute~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'll have to finish that banner EVENTUALLY. Okay, when I finish this one Christmas present I promised my friend, I will dedicate all of my free time to completing that Eeveelution banner. Once I finish that, requests will be wide open again.

And I'm glad you liked it, Welshiebunches~ Thanks for the comments, all!

Okay, so I actually have some December Draw-A-Thon drawings. But it's really terribly out of order, since some I coloured and some I didn't.

All of these are of my Summon Creations. Special creations which I, the Queen of Arylettopia, can summon. However, these are the Tarnished (corrupted) evil dark versions of them.

First up, dog/canine horned thing:

December 24th: SC1 - Blitzhupe.

Water serpent one (my favourite out of them all):

December 25th: SC2 - Kulua

Here's one you'll know! A Tarnished Curly-Tailed Bird:

December 26th: SC3 - Altyas

And a dragon, because you ALWAYS gotta have a dragon:

December 27: SC4 - Vuovien.

Vuovien was the last thing I got done for the Draw-A-Thon, I'm afraid I didn't quite get it finished~ Aaah well. I'll try to have that banner soon. I am REALLY sorry for the long wait.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So I got more stuff!

It's a bit old, but I stopped being lazy and FINALLY scanned it. It's more of that friend of mine, Ri (Remember that Ri-Lett picture where I was in a president outfit from ages ago?), and I, I drew it for her Birthday (and yes. My humans STILL SUCK GAH. The handshake is just really bad, and I can see so many errors all over the place it's not even funny. I am terrible at humans.):

Ri-Lett~@2 - Birthday Gift

Aaaand another Ri-Lett picture. I did this one for her Christamas present (DO NOT ASK, FULL OF INJOKES! Also, there is so much more wrong with this one than the other one. I was so unsatisfied that I drew it TWICE. Yes. Twice. And this final version still came out sucking so horribly. There's much wrong with Nick's chair and Liz's posture and my posture and Ri's posture and everything is OFF. My humans are just so bad. On the bright side: It is my first time drawing four people in one drawing! Yes, 'tis a lot for me~):

Ri-Lett~@3 - Christmas Gift

Still working on that banner, I swear. I shall really try to finish it up by next week.


----------



## Murkrow

Arylett, it looks like you're making a :3 face in that first one it is very cute.
Anyway, it's not as bad as you think, you probably don't have to do much to fix up the handshake, just change the positions of the fingers I think. Either hat you could say you're hi-fiving except not that high XD.
And with the second one, I wouldn't say you're that bad at humans. I'll admit the legs can look a bit two-dimensional, but you're great at drawing facial expressions.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ahaha, really? 

Oooh, good idea~

I need to work on my legs. (NOT MY ACTUAL ONES!) They are 2Dish. I didn't think I was so good at facial expressions... Thank you~

Okay so, not much in this update. One picture really. Another reeeeaaally late Christmas Present for a friend of mine whose name is Daniel and likes Wicked and saw Dannichu's birthday gift and was all MORE WICKED POKEMON so for Christmas I drew him two Wickedpokemonthingies and I know, they probably don't look THAT good, I barely had any references for these and let alone the fact I've never seen/read Wicked. Oh I'll stop rambling now and let you see:

Wickedchu.

Enjoy~


----------



## Evolutionary

Daww, the Wickedchu are cute~

Blitzhope is cool, and the colours are nice too.

Kulua is quite nicely done but I rather hate snakelike things.

Altyas is my favorite with the awesome air of evil :)

Vuovien is...'yay another awesome more dark one'


----------



## Flazeah

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Ri-Lett~@2 - Birthday Gift


I love your outfit in this picture, and the way you draw glasses is pretty amazing. Seriously, you got the tint right and they look so good. :3 Also your hair looks fantastic and the shading and colouring is great.

 There's also very pretty shading on the Wickedchu drawing. :D


----------



## Eeveelution

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Ri-Lett~@2 - Birthday Gift
> 
> Still working on that banner, I swear. I shall really try to finish it up by next week.


The drawing looks like you're doing a secret handshake. The size kinda bugs me for some reason, but oh well. Also, the tarnished creations would be great dark Pokémon.


----------



## surskitty

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Wickedchu.


Uh.  Why do they have no elbows?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I didn't think Pikachu had elbows... 

Thank you though you guys, for your comments~ And I'm sorry I don't update more often. HOWEVER, I think I have an epic update here.

Here is... the LONG AWAITED BANNER. Yes. I FINALLY finished Eeveelution's request:






Now... kindly... don't anyone EVER request anything like that again. Banners from now on? Only allowed to have three things at the maximum. It took FOREVER. (Also Requests now Open~ Yaay~)

And another Creation revision:

C20 Leaf Dancer Revised.

That's all I have for you today~ However later I shall have more and hopefully more frequently.


----------



## Stormecho

Oh wow. O_O The banner is awesome. I would never be able to do that... They all look fluffy and awesome, though Jolteon looks more spiky and awesome, and. Um. Awesome! *shot* My High Priestess is an awesome artist _and_ RPer~

Leaf Dancer is very pretty. ^^ The little coloured leaf/petal things on the leaf/arms and acting as a tail look really cool. XD Yes, I seem incapable of making any comment tht isn't 'awesome'. Shush. *pokes her several comments on Judgement Basaina as request* =D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'd be happy too! Request accepted~ But could I get a reminder... of what Judgement Basaina looks like? XD I do believe I've forgotten.

Oh and thank you for Ze Comment! Ahaha, aww shucks~


----------



## Stormecho

Well, all her tawny fur goes white. :P The black stripes mutate into elaborate swirly things, still black. And... that's about it. I could find a more detailed description in my post somewhere...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm working on your request, Stormy~ Should have it done later.

For now, I've got more Creation revisions, ooooh yes.

One of my personal favourite Creations, here's Strange Masterpiece's revision:

C1 Strange Masterpiece Revised.

And this one that makes a lot more sense being revised, I think:

C36 Ember Vale Revised.

Uhh yeah, that's all I got today. (And yes, I did get lazy with the cropping in this update...) I'll hopefully have Basaina Judgement Mode for you Stormy next update~


----------



## Dannichu

Oh friiiiick I feel terrible for not posting in here for so long ><

I absolutely love seeing the old versions of the Creations and then the new, coloured versions; they look absolutely amazing~ Your colouring's as bright and eye-catching as ever (Strange Masterpiece is _beautiful_), and your shading's getting better and better; pink's one of the absolute hardest colours to shade with, I think, but the shading on Leaf Dancer is really quite stunning. Your mammalian-type creations show the most improvement, I think; Ember Vale's head looks particularly good. 
The feet still sometimes don't look like they're resting their full weight on the ground; it's especially noticable on the Galindachu, who I otherwiase adore, by the way. They're both too cute for words, and I especially like their big, upwards-pointing ears and little smirky smiles. Awesome stuff <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ahahha, thank you Danni~ I'm glad to know that my mammals have improved~ And yeah... still have trouble with the feet and the ground... I'll try to practice that more.

And Stormy, still working on Basaina~ I'll have her done soon, I hope. Busylett, URRGH.

But I DO have this update for you guys today. Small... but eh.

First off, there's this, which is like a Golden and more powerful version of Ze Queen Lett:

Golden Queen.

And then a random MSN doodle of my Pokesona, which I did as I spoke to Murkrow:

Aryena's Birthday Lollipop And Ze Welshiekrow~

That's all I got for you today!


----------



## Stormecho

I'm fine with waiting. ^^ And ooh, golden queen looks gold~ I like it. Especially the little gold moon and diamond on her face. A really nice touch. But, given I suck at drawing, I can't properly critique, sorry, High Priestess. ><

I like how you drew the wings on the Welshiekrow - I can never get feathered tufts to look right. And Aryena looks so gleeful! XD I feel the need to find a lollipop now. Too bad I ate them all earlier. >>


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Naah it's all good Stormy~ I'm glad you like them! Ahahaha, didn't think the tufts were so good.

All right, so it's UPDATE TIME!

First off... decided to draw more realisticish picture of me. That's the sort of outfits I wear in real life... and yeah, I look WAY TOO PRETTY to be myself. Contemplating digitally colouring:

Suit Arylett.

And ALSO! I finished your request, Stormy. It's JUDGEMENT BASAINA! I hope I drew her just as you imagined, but knowing me, I probably did something wrong:

Judgement Basaina.


----------



## Stormecho

O_O That's awesome! I love it!. 

It's so, so black. And white. And the swirls are so... perfect. <3 Um. Someone else comment so they can critique it - I see nothing but awesomeness.


----------



## Evolutionary

Wow, awesome stuff.

I should have posted a while ago...

Ember Vale is made of pure awesome and Judgement Basaina is even more so...

I can't post here without saying the word AWESOME~


----------



## Eeveelution

...I just saw the banner, and I'd like to say...

THANK YOU!!!

Sorry it took you so long to make, but I _LOVE IT_!! I'll link to it in my sig right now. (I'd put it there, but seeing it alone seems better then with a bunch of text.)

EDIT: As soon as my scanner's working properly, I'll upload a drawing as a gift for you. Until then, see colorful giant text above.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

D'aww! I'm glad you guys like your requests~ I'm actually a bit proud of Judgement Basaina. Black and white? Fun colours to use. 

Right so... not much of a big update... but I got this. Yet another boring generic Queen Arylett picture, yada yada (my poses are SO boring, I know):

Queen Arylett Default.

For now, it's all I have. Haven't had much time... but yeah. There you are~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Aaand more. Yep. Ain't dead yet.

Because I love Mightyena and self-insert characters so much, I redrew Atnura. The legs are crappy, I know:

Atnura of the RSP.

And a revision of that old picture of my Pokesona, with Added Arylettscarf!:

Aryena Revised.

There you guys go~


----------



## Kinova

Woooaah, I haven't posted here in forever. ;>>

I love Leaf Dancer's design~ Seriously. And the colour scheme you've used on it only helps (oh come _on_, you all know pink goes good with green by now XD). The finished Eeveelutions banner looks pretty trippy with that background, but seeing all that work in one place is one hell of an acheivement. Very cool.

Let's see... oh, of course - Ember Vale. Another design I really, really like; while I fear for anything flammable within a mile's radius of the thing, the lava-like stuff flowing on it's body looks pretty cool, and the front legs being made of flame is a nice bit of design. The only thing that sticks out me a little about it is the hind legs; the feet look a bit more like hooves than paws (I'm assuming paws was what you were going for), but I'm really not the first person to be giving advice on any kind of mammal-on-four-legs anatomy. XD I think someone posted Kratos' guide on it a few pages back or something, anyway.

Now wooooah how cool is Judgement Basina. XD Black and white really shows off your colouring (... that didn't make a lot of sense). There's a swirl at the top of the left hind leg that sort of goes straight from body to leg, er, not good at describing but I hope you got that - it looks a little odd. But on the whole this is very cool and I love way you've done the fur on her.

Can I say I am jealous of your skin-coloured pencil that is actually skin coloured. XD And I see a lot of Arylettscarves on this page; hurrah~

(I missed out so much stuff here on but the whole your human anatomy is improving and I still adore your colouring.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thanks Cake, for the long comment~

Yeah, I've been dead for two whole months, and then suddenly, I just post out of nowhere? Massive epic BUMP.

Have kind of been gone a lot due to personal issues and AP exams. My exams are over. So now, I'm back. 

And you can bet your ass I've got some art.

Here's something I sketched for my AP US History teacher:

The Pony Express.

Something I drew as a result of previously mentioned personal issues, an experiment to see if I could express my feelings through a drawing (not related to the book of the same name):

Angela's Ashes.

And something old here, drawn AGES ago, a sort of... fursona-y thing. Don't ask, really:

Charcill.

Another fursona-y thing, NOT to be confused with my character Mourmedy. I made these a long time ago, and basically the concept was that my fursona-y thingy has stages... and evolves sort of like a Pokemon. But it isn't a Fakemon, by any means, or a Pokesona. This is the second stage:

Mourmedy.

The final stage of the weird fursona-y thing (again, NOT to be confused with the Mightyena character):

Atnura.

Lastly, this clay thing I decided to take a picture of that I made a long time ago, for an art class, it's of that symbol in my signature:

Atnura Mourmedy Charcill Plate.

Yeah so, there you guys are~ Bundle loads of art. And I'll have more later, promise~ Must work on Creations, and other pictures.


----------



## Flazeah

Arylett, you're really good at drawing horses, you know that? Going by that one, anyway. :3 The hooves look amazing, and you made its limbs look all strong. Very beautiful.

 Damn, I keep typing loo instead of look... anyway.

 Ooh, the fursonas are cool, and I like the way you've paid attention to the tinted colour of your glasses, evident at least in the Mourmedy drawing. Good going.

 Aww, Atnura is really cute. I love the pose and expression, and you're really good at shading. You could maybe shade some parts a bit more, like where you can see clearly that there are lighter gaps where you haven't shaded so much in an area that's dark, but other than that, awesome. And Mourmedy's outfit is great. I like the cuffs on the sleeves and the different-coloured buttons and the cool pockets.

 Oh wow, the Charcill Plate looks brilliant. I love the colours you've used.


----------



## Eeveelution

I liked Atnura and Charcill. The Pony Express one was good. Did you get an A for it?


----------



## Mhaladie

The Pony Express one is quite good, I really would love to see more from you in that sort of... style, I suppose; realistic and person-doing-something. 

All the others are lovely as well, but again, I think it'd be awesome if you wanted to do things in, uh cool poses and stuff like that. You should. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

@Eeveelution: I believe I did, but it wasn't for an art class. XD

@Flazeah: Thaank you. =3 I didn't think I was good at drawing horses... I don't draw them that often. I just copied it out of a book. I didn't like, trace. But I drew what I saw. The whole thing was copied out of a book. But yeah, I'll have to shade more. ^^ That was before I did too much shading, with Mourmedy.

@Mhals: I'm still trying to get a more realistic style, without like, copying it out of a book. I'll try to draw more like that in the future. ^^ I've been practicing. Humans are still challenging for me, but, I just have to keep at it. Thank you~

Yeah, I take AGES to update nowadays. XD

Okay, so like, here's what I've got.

A few days ago, it was Castycal's birthday. Here is the... crazy result (you won't get some of it, injokes):
Castycal's Birthday Present.

A Mother's Day gift for my mommy, it's our doggy, I experimented a bit with Paint.NET:
Mother's Day Gift.

Lastly, an avvie I made myself, it is a quirky Arylettfox:






I shall have to try to stop being LAZY. And draw more~ I will try to update more frequently. I've still got to do a birthday gift for somebody and other things~


----------



## Mad MOAI

Cool foxy! Arylett draws cool pics :)


----------



## Mhaladie

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> @Mhals: I'm still trying to get a more realistic style, without like, copying it out of a book. I'll try to draw more like that in the future. ^^ I've been practicing. Humans are still challenging for me, but, I just have to keep at it. Thank you~


Honestly, copying things out of a book isn't a bad place to start. I've found that if I copy a couple drawings, I get a better feel for how something is supposed to look, and then when I'm drawing my own things later, I have a better understanding of what I was doing wrong before, and I'm, uh, better!

Something I think helps sometimes is to get photos of people and try to copy them. Also if you want to actively work on people-drawing, I've found that this person's references are extremely helpful. 

Your coloring's still pretty~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oooh, thanks for the references, Mhals. ^^ I'll have to work on that. 

Yes, yes, yes, EPIC BUMPAGE. I barely update this place, but eh. It's been a mixture of laziness/lack of motivation/summer homework. So, here's one of those rare updates.

I drew both of these next pictures relatively quickly, whilst I was bored and messing about with oil pastels, and on paper too large to fit in my scanner, so I had to take pictures of them. Sorry if the quality's off. 

First we got uh, this random thing over here with a really unoriginal name:

Fox Flare.

Then we got... some kind of picture of me as Queen Arylett, with my hair even more wild. I tried drawing a nose and mouth at some point, but I felt it ruined the impact of the picture, so I just left it without one. Yes, I suck:

A Queen's Repose.

Oh and one last thing. Another avvie, of a character of mine called Atnura from the Rack Shackle Pack:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

No comments? Aaah well~

I got more art.

Okay, let's GO!

We got the next Ri-Lett picture here... yeah. I like to draw them things~ I thought I'd draw it for a special occasion, Ri and I have been friends for one year, whoo~ Well, it's the first picture I've drawn with... GASP. A SOLID BACKGROUND! =O Which fails, of course. This whole picture fails, despite the fact that she loved it (injokes in there, so you might not understand much of it):

Ri-Lett 4.

Speakin' of drawings for Special Occasions! I finally did one for my old buddy Zim Del Invasor's (aka Zimzop) birthday. It's me, dressed as that chick from Kill Bill and him playing a guitar. He deserves it, because he's awesomenocity (yaaar, there be more injokes ahead!):

Helizopter.

I joined an wolf RP forum. And am currently colouring this sketch (the head on the top's for an avvie):

Arylettwolf.

Hey, do you guys remember my Creations? Well, I do! I got some uncoloured revisions. I think they really show my improvement. I was shocked!

First one up's Vyaur:

C37 Vyaur Revised Uncoloured.


Then we got Forcotl:

C37 Forcotl Uncoloured.

That's all for today~ Wow, a lot, huh? Well, I got a lot more on the way~ I'm back on the drawing track! Ahaha.


----------



## Eeveelution

Great drawings, especially the wolf. (Can you PM me the link of the wolf RP?) The fox flare looks more like a fox-dragon, though. The drawings are all better than you think.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Why thank you! ^^ I'm glad you like them! And I'll be happy to~ Check your inbox in a moment, I shall be sending it right now.

I got one thing for you guys, and that's this:







Yes, it's that wolf sketch, the avvie part of it, is coloured~ I had to give my character more fur, because she's a really thick furred wolf~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

That looks really good. I wish i could draw fur like that; It's always been a pain for me to do.

also generic "i need to post here more" post. C:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Aww, thanks Kai~ And 'tis all right. ^^

Okay, so UPDATE AGAIN! Yeah, I've been updating a lot. None of it's coloured though. D= I need new coloured pencils and a new outline tracey pen. (I could do it digitally, but my lack of a tablet would make it far too cumbersome. That's why generally, only avvies are digitally coloured here.)

Just lots of revisions I did~ (Yeah, I've been dating my work again. I really want to continue this, it helps me see my thread of improvement.)

We got first up here Valésaur's revision, which isn't really that special or different in my opinion. Not much has changed. (I forgot to add the accent mark. D=):

C40 Valésaur Revised Uncoloured.

One of my personal favourites gets a huge makeover. Strand Snake's up~!:

C43 Strand Snake Revised Uncoloured.

Autumn Down's revision. And yes, I know, it's C52 on the last one, but I had to change it because I discovered that I screwed up somewhere (on the last few Creations) with my numbering, and that it was really C53:

C53 Autumn Down Revised Uncoloured.

I really like how Orotail's revision came out. Particularly the tail:

C54 Orotail Revised Uncoloured.

That's all~ Hope you guys enjoyed! I'll be working on some colourings quite soon~ And also, a new banner for this place.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

There's an obvious improvement that's gone on with your drawings as shown above, and I like how I can actually understand what some of these look like. Before, it's a bit hard to see how they looked. Keep it up.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

There's an obvious improvement that's gone on with your drawings as shown above, and I like how I can actually understand what some of these look like. Before, it's a bit hard to see how they looked. Keep it up.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thank you, Kai. ^^

Whew, I haven't updated in a while! I keep losing track. DX But I have some drawings... I've been messing about digitally.

I made two avvies, for someone at those wolf RP forums I made that wolf avvie of mine for. These characters belong to Ash of the Wolves of the Northern Lights forums, not mine~













Drew them by hand, then coloured digitally. Airbrushes, they are awesome. Gave me a bit of a fuss... but you know, I'm crazy obsessive when it comes to avvie making.

Lastly, a random doodle experimenting with other tools. It's a... fire dog/fox thing:

Rena.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So nobody's commented yet! Well, that's all right~

I just have one more digital thing anyways. It's a Get Well Soon card I made for somebody who was sick:

Feel Better Soon, Welshie~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And I keep on arting~ 

Here's a few more uncoloured things that I keep being too lazy to colour. Don't worry, I'll do it all eventually.

First up, we got another Creation Revision. Optrop. At first, I drew it having a vague idea what it was. But now, the idea's gotten a bit less vaguer. It's supposed to be kinda dinosaurish/a mixture of a plant of some sort. It has roots all over its body:

C55 Optrop Revised Uncoloured.

Oh and one last one. I've been into the whole... wolf RPing thing lately. Here's a character of mine, she's from a breed of wolves known as Psyaerkin, which dwell in a cave and are supposed to have dragon/batlike wings. Oh and yes, I like to reuse RP names:

Atnura the Psyaerkin Uncoloured.

So yeah~ I'll be working on an updated banner for this place soon, and just a lot of stuff. Also, I'd like to remind people that Requests are *Open*. And I do do banners/avvies/whatever the hell you can think of. Just in case you couldn't see it in the first post, and I know that's a mess to go through. D=


----------



## Zuu

Um... okay, on the last post... perspective is wonky as fuck on the Optrop. 

And on the second one, perspective is weird too and what the hell at those wings. They are all wobbly and don't look like anything could fly with them at all.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm, I do have to improve on perspective. 

And well, as for the wings, I do think they're a bit small, I suppose. But that's really part of the character, she doesn't fly well, so I made them look like that on purpose.

But yes. Thanks for commenting~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Epic, epic bumpage here.

I have a few pictures, yeah.

First off, I finished Optrop ages ago and hopefully fixed that perspective problem:

*C55 Optrop Revised.*

Then I've been doing some work on an Arylettopian story with a friend of mine, which features creatures called Guardians to the elements of Fire, Earth, Reality, Mind, Water, Air, Nothing, and Life. They basically just preside over the elements in the world of Alterra, keep the balance, etc. I've got most of them done. 

So we've got the Fire Guardian, who, you might wonder, why she has blue parts. That is because Fire in our story extends to include most heat energy, which is to say, electricity too:

*Ardement the Fire Guardian.*

Here's the Life Guardian, which, contrary to what you might think, is not actually a lizard. It's a salamander. Why isn't this the Fire one? Well, I've always personally thought that Fire salamanders has never made much sense, they're more Water-dwelling. Aaaand they regenerate parts, I believe, which is Lifey. But anyway:

*Vinne, the Life Guardian.*

Next up, we've got our Water Guardian, who I really don't have much to say about except that I epically screwed up on her head and face and hate it. More of my human failure:

*Kulua the Water Guardian.*

The Air Guardian, which you'd expect to be a bird or something that flies, right? Wrong. He's a, and I'm being totally serious here, flying. Rainbow. Goat. Why? Well, rainbows are part of the Air element in our strange freaked up world. As for why he's a goat, that's a long story:

*Zutaloc the Air Guardian.*

The last one I've got for you here is the Mind Guardian, who I have no words for, because she is just... just look:

*Orfei the Mind Guardian.*

I haven't got the other Guardians finished yet. I shall eventually though.

Oh and here's one last goody. For my Speech class, I'm doing a speech on Arylettopia and generally the creative process and story-writing tips, etc. And I'm going to gather everyone around me in a circle, like Kindergarten story time, and I'll have this little book where I'll pretend like I'm reading a story to them. This here's the cover:

*Story Speech Cover.*

That's all for today~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

BIG BIG BUMP. Whoo~ I keep forgetting about this thing. But lemme try to keep my activity up... it'll be easy, probably, seeing as how I have loads of things I've drawn.

But here we go then!

First off, we've got this lovely *Reference* of myself in a dress I wish I actually owned. I do own the scarf though.

Then there's the *Birthday Present* for a friend of mine.

And lastly, there's the *First Stage* of a fakemon line I devised. It's me if I were a Pokemon essentially. But I also use this outside of a Pokemon context as a sort of... 'sona, I guess. But not the First Stage, since that's only supposed to represent the child me.

I've done loads more art than that in the past few months, obviously. But I don't want to overload you guys with HUGE WALL OF ART, since I find that loads of art might deter commenteration. So yeah. Enjoy~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Cricket chirps, eh? I'll keep going~

I did a sketch of this *Magazine Model *years ago - when I was 13. I can sort of stop failing at humans if I draw them exactly like the reference. Sort of.

And then there's the *Second Stage *to my Fakemon line of me~ness. However, I'm seriously considering changing its colour to a more tannish skinlike colour. I think I will. That's teenage me, by the way. And is where I am now~

Lastly, there's I did *Nalivoi* when I was bored and experimenting about with digital techniques. It was a quick sketch and a whole lot of screwing about with filters and such, as you can probably tell.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So I've started doing some more Creation Revisions uncoloured. 

First off, *Brass Vale*, which I haven't posted yet, got a *Revision.*

Then there's *Another Creation* you haven't seen, *Revised*.

Then there's the *Last Creation *which you haven't seen, with the *Last Revision.*

Lastly, there's the *Third Stage* of my fakemon. I'm redrawing them though in their new tannish colour scheme later on, so that white colour in all of them isn't really their real colour. Represents Adult Me~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Okay, so, I'm still posting~ Hopefully I'll get some sort of comment this time. If not, that's cool too.

So here we go!

I first did this *Picture of Me in a Suit * a while ago. More human fail.

And then this *Random Digital Experiment.*

Lastly, *Me, If I Were a Dog.* I think I'd be like that breed.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

These are nice~

The second one is in a nice style, like a cave painting or something.

The doggy is good 'cept that its back legs look like they're slanting towards the fourth wall.

And the suit is a good picture as well; it looks like you're falling backwards onto a bed or something, though.

<3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, thank you for commenting, Blastoise!

Yeah, I rather like the second one's style. And I see what you're saying about the legs... I'll remember that for the future. Same with the suit and the legs, I've just never been good with legs, I suppose.

So I got more!

Firstly there's *Another Random Digital Experiment*, which I think kinda looks like a horse or something.

And then there's the *Coloured Revision of Brass Vale*. Whew, a mouthful! By the way, you may have noticed I added Colour Notes. I wanted individuals within species of Creations to have more variety, so those are colour ranges for them that they can be.

And then the *Coloured Revision of Ancient Vale,* which I rather like how it came out, to be honest.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

;;Crickets chirp;; Is anybody in here? No? Ah, well, let's fill the void with more crappy art! (Man, that Arylett, she is stubborn!)

First off, we have a new *Chary Revision*, which is to say, that Fakemon I posted that was a Pokemonization of me. So soon? Why yes. I like this colouring far better and think it looks more Fire-typeish.

And then, another *Crappy Picture of Me*. I really do hate the face, turned out bad. My attempt to draw smile wrinkles made me look thirty years older! The outfit's quite nice though, in my opinion.

Lastly, there's this picture of the *Elements of Alterra*. Or at least, their symbols. I tried to make each one represent all the elements as good as possible. In case you're interested or can't guess what each Element is, this should tell you: 

Rena: Fire | Fallan: Earth | Nalit: Reality | Neol: Mind
Cete: Water | Breis: Air | Voi: Nothing | Laithos: Life

Ah, what a self-centered update.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You're-going-to-comment-in-me, you're-going-to-comment-in-me. Did it work? (FFVIII references that nobody will get unless they're a dorkthing like me.)

First off, we have the sequel of self-centered update, *the Revenge of the Mouriett.* Scanner killed the colouring on this one, along with constant erasing. I'm too obsessive.

Aaaand we got more digital experiments. Like, *a Golden Tree* or something.

Then there's a *Fishy thing*, too. I keep calling him Fishyman in my head for some reason, even though he's not part man. I was just messing around, really. So both probably don't look that good. I was just bored and made them.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Lame attempts at hypnosis never work! So I'll keep in with the stubborn act.

Self-Centeredness 3! It continues. We have here the very lovely *Arkairlett Revised. *And I do quite like this one. Although it was somewhat ruined when somebody told me it looked like it was doing an Irish jig! Ah, I must always draw dancy poses. (First disco, now this?)

Lastly, there is *Wyrnat's Coloured Revision. *Which I like and don't like in some parts.

No random digital experiments this time, aha, yeah.


----------



## Spoon

It has been pretty quiet in here. I'll try fixing that a bit.

 As for Arkairlett Revised, I really like how vivid the colors are. The shading's nice, too. The face is a bit asymmertical, which bothers me more than it should. The fire-ish thing shouldn't be as scribblely as it is; fire is more jagged. Her arms are drawn well, however. You really have a strong point with colors.

 The Wyrnat's Coloured Revision, looks really cool in monochrome. The fluff effect is drawn very well. However, Wings are more rounded at the ends rather than pointed, but that's easily fix, no? The legs look a bit off, but from that angle they're pretty hard to draw correctly. Again, I really like how much contrast there is with the shades.

 Sorry, this is so short. D:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thanks Spoony~ Yeah, the face on Arkairlett does bother me a bit. And the Fire's all scribbly because well, it's supposed to me more... wispy, sort of an aural fire than a literal fire. Although I think I might've overdid it, so I see what you mean.

I see what you mean about that. I shall keep it in mind, thank you~ Yeah, the legs were bothering me quite a bit. I wasn't... sure how to do them correctly. But thank you for commenting. ^^ A short comment is better than no comment.

And aaah, I'm sorry you guys, I've taken so long to post! I haven't really been drawing, that's why... just sheer laziness. No excuses there.

HOWEVER. I do have one piece that I've drawn... a birthday gift for one of my best friends, Castycal. It's full of injokes and will make your eyes explode. Here it is:

*The Dance.*

(By the way, the name's a reference to something, nobody's actually dancing, yes, I'm aware of that.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Frata, I'm so irregular, but no one was probably paying attention, so it's cool.

Anyways though! I've been getting random weird drawing urges when I should be drawing more presents for people, aah. But still! Here's some of my random weird drawing urges' results.

A friend of mine, Castycal (AKA Zephyrous Castform), has created a few marvelous Fakemon which I have had a desire to draw, and so, with his permission, I did so.

First off, we have *Paradine Uncoloured.* (Click here for his original drawing.) I really love how this one came out.

Then we've got *Floware Uncoloured *(Original), its evolution *Tropicare Uncoloured* (Original), and *Swannet Uncoloured.* (Original) I don't really like how I did the first two, but Swannet was grand.

Lastly, a friend of mine showed me a picture of a man from a show called Big Brother, which I do not watch and have never seen, but I really liked the way the man looked, and had the urge to draw him for some inane reason, so I did. He is *James Rhine*. Please note that unlike a lot of the stuff I draw, I copied it (not traced though) exactly as it looked in the picture, so that's why it might be of a higher quality than most of my stuff. Still though, I like how it came out. I didn't think I could pull off drawing men like that, never done a drawing of a man like that before. I believe this is a first.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Bada da da da frum pa pa pa pa~ More uncoloured art that I might possibly colour when I can be arsed~

...Felt like singing that.

Anyways. Yeah. So I continue to steal draw Castycal's fakemon. Why, I dunno. I just. Like drawing 'em. So I did. 

*Findol Uncoloured*'s (Original) up first and I must say, he's looking... semi-decent, I guess. Not liking it so much though. Then there's *Dolprint Uncoloured* (Original) and I... really like this one. Ahaha. The expression's my favourite part. Lastly, *Orking Uncoloured* (Original) who is boring and bleh because I fail at poses.

And then we've got uh, something I ACTUALLY designed myself. Bwahaha. Say hi to *Fancy Mouriett Uncoloured*. I like the face on this one. Not so much the chest and upper part though, looks sort of awkward. That's my little sona thingy in some kinda fancy little ribbony outfit. You'll see more of these because I am insane and like to draw myself in all shapes and forms in outfits.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ahaha ha ha ha ha! Why is it that Arylett doesn't give up~ I know you people are out there, and I know you're looking, but you're just too damn laaaaazy to say anything~ So I'll keep going until you doooo~

Anyways, after my Typical Acknowledging of Nobody Commenting In Here... we have some more Self-Centered Things that Illustrate My Pose Fail. And no, I do not know why I Insist on Capitalizing Random Things.

So we got a bit of *Mouriett Clothed Uncoloured*. Yes, I love this drawing. And it is one of the most awesome things I've ever drawn in my opinion. More in terms of content than quality. Still though, I think I got my Creationsona (yes, that's what Mouriett is, my Creationsona, I decided. I decided it's not really a fakemon but just... a Creation. The species of it is Messenger, Messengers are Creations. She's a Salest, which is a Messenger's teenage form.) pretty well. I've finally figured out how to draw the anatomy of this thing perfectly.

Then we've got... more self-centeredness that Arylett forgot to show! This is my *Self-Reference*. With everything you need to know about a Lett. Done, as I've said countless times, with nothing but a laptop mouse. It was painstaking and took many hours.

I'm gonna go now 'cause I'm tired. That's all for today! HOPEFULLY I WILL GET UP OFF MY ASS AND HAVE PRESENTS NEXT TIME! Or at least colour something for the love of carkin' soup.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It's been a while! Oh yes, it has. I've done lots of things, but... most of it is paint doodles and not really worth showing! So I'll just uh... show the first fully coloured picture I've done in a long time. I really need to do more of these. Done for Stormecho but then I added in some more characters! It's some guys from an RP called The Legendary Beast Pack:

*Power Trio. *(Oh and yes, I acknowledge that the Alakazam is totally awkward and that I fail at all things human or humanlike. Don't really like how Naxalge came out either, specifically her fur.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

So! I've got myself a new scanner which seems to have better quality. It's the OS Art Month. And well... I've got plenty to show off! I've got a few non-Art Month things to show as well... won't art dump you with all the Art Month stuff as I'm sure you could find it in the Art Month thread. I'll just post a few pieces of it at a time, and show non-related Art Month stuff more. So here we go!

*Day 1 - Zora's Birthday Present* (Zora's rather awkward and my face went all wonky when I coloured... but I think I like this one. It's just some injokey stuff, you could say.)

*Day 2 - Yorterry Christmas Facebook avvie* (It's crappy and I know that! I just made it quickly with my mouse for some sort of Pokemon avatar month on Facebook. Not my Pokesona.)

*Day 3 - Trinity Flame UC* (Do you guys remember this from waaaay long ago? Yeah, it got a touchup. I'm sort of proud of this one, to be honest. Oh and that's her Spirit Form in the background... something called a Sleestfester, a Creation I haven't shown yet. Pretty much, a Spirit Form is like... a Creation form that people can take in my little RP story thing that most fits their personality.)

*Day 4 - Kira UC* (Pose FAIL to the max! I was trying something there with her Spirit Form that just... didn't work. Heh. Also, yes, her catchphrase is "woooot." She has a very peculiar accent.)

*Arylett Poem I UC* (This is gonna be made into several banners and avatars. Not the whole picture, but bits and pieces of it are going to be cut off... it's based on a poem that a marvelous friend of mine made for me.)

*Arylett Poem II UC*  (Kinda in the middle of the poem, really. It goes, A, M, C, and then AMC is for Arylett. But I couldn't really fit Mouriett into this one and Chary's small size made it easier not to waste paper... so yeah.)

Here you go! Heh, enjoy my crappy artwork.


----------

